#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Окружающий мир

## Крусс

Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Ведь сам мир в котором мы живем не является для нас объективно плохим и полным страданий, их создаем мы сами.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней.


Это Ваша текущая оценка происходящего, потому что в данный момент у Вас все относительно неплохо. Женщина из нигерийской деревни, которую в этот же самый момент насилуют участники местной преступной группировки смотрит на мир несколько по другому. Впрочем, этой самой нигерийской женщиной в любой момент можем стать мы сами, а также наши близкие, к которым мы привязаны. Кто знает, какие причины были ранее созданы?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2014), Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Меня иногда посещают подобные мысли, когда тебе весело и вдруг приходит мысль, что в этот момент кого-то убивают, и становится не по себе. Было такое. Но я отвечал себе, что не могу помочь всем, сделать весь мир без страданий.

----------


## Эделизи

> Это Ваша текущая оценка происходящего, потому что в данный момент у Вас все относительно неплохо. Женщина из нигерийской деревни, которую в этот же самый момент насилуют участники местной преступной группировки смотрит на мир несколько по другому. Впрочем, этой самой нигерийской женщиной в любой момент можем стать мы сами, а также наши близкие, к которым мы привязаны. Кто знает, какие причины были ранее созданы?


Вот согласна. Но можно пример упростить: у тебя, белого, крутого, находят рак. Неизлечимый.

----------


## Крусс

> Вот согласна. Но можно пример упростить: у тебя, белого, крутого, находят рак. Неизлечимый.


Тогда человек умирает. и рождается уже не белым а, например, черным и девушкой...я вас понимаю. Но это обычный страх или я что-то никак не пойму?

----------


## Эделизи

> Тогда человек умирает. и рождается уже не белым а, например, черным и девушкой...я вас понимаю. Но это обычный страх или я что-то никак не пойму?


Это страх перед бесконечностью.

----------


## Крусс

Инстинкт самосохранения основан как я понимаю на страхе, а сантра она тоже основана на нем? Тогда Попытка просветлиться и избавиться от сантры, это возможность убить страх?

----------

Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Тогда человек умирает. и рождается уже не белым а, например, черным и девушкой...я вас понимаю. Но это обычный страх или я что-то никак не пойму?


Если обратиться к текстам традиции, то там говорится о том, что снова обрести человеческое рождение невероятно сложно.



> Но я отвечал себе, что не могу помочь всем, сделать весь мир без страданий.


Можете. Нужно просто начать что-то делать и не останавливаться в своем стремлении помочь другим.



> Инстинкт самосохранения основан как я понимаю на страхе


Инстинкт самосохранения имеет место быть, поскольку есть цепляние за субъект, представление о нем + представлением об объекте. 



> Тогда Попытка просветлиться и избавиться от сантры, это возможность убить страх?


Это возможность расставить все на свои места.

----------

Крусс (09.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но так ли плох мир?


Он не плох.
Он - бесмысленнен. Он - висит в пустоте без опоры и в конечном счете пуст сам.
Попытки найти ту или иную опору будут терпеть неудачу.
Буддисты не "стремятся к выходу", буддисты хотят понять и изучить этот мир, без догм и стереотипов (хотя и не все буддисты  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (09.12.2014), Антончик (09.12.2014), Нико (12.12.2014), Савелов Александр (11.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Если обратиться к текстам традиции, то там говорится о том, что снова обрести человеческое рождение невероятно сложно.


Но перерождение все равно произойдет, только кем я буду...камнем или частью ветра...Чтобы появилась возможность снова стать человеком, нужно быть достойным им быть, и это знак, на который нужно обратить внимание и использовать его для пробуждения.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Зачем строить свою позицию отталкиваясь от чужого мнения, когда у Вас есть возможность использовать источник с максимальным доверием - себя самого. Задайте себе вопрос: а почему  не надо стремиться к выходу из сансары? Почему человеку нужно развиваться и становиться сильнее?




> Это страх перед бесконечностью.


Вы когда-нибудь задавались вопросом, зачем всё ЭТО? Зачем есть сансара и нирвана, зачем существует вселенная? И если Вам не нравится использование двойственных (иллюзорных) концепций, то зачем существует Истина или даже просто, зачем СУЩЕСТВУЕТ? Почему бы ничему и не быть, не только живым существам, но и самой вселенной, вообще, ничему, даже самому ничему?

Что если "я" существует лишь, как единственная возможность вселенной познавать саму себя, как уникальная возможность ощутить вкус жизни, вкус различения, а просветление Будды - это добровольный отказ от этой возможности, возврат в состояние просто СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ вне времени и пространства?

Что страшнее: страх перед бесконечностью или (не) СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ?

Относительно недавно смотрел фильм "Посвященный/The Giver" про утопическое общество будущего, в котором нет войн, боли, страданий, радости. И вот живут себе спокойно и беспристрастно в этом обществе люди, но находится один, кто хочет испытать "настоящие" эмоции, жить "настоящую" жизнь, наполненную радостью, пусть даже вкупе со страданиями, и подарить её остальным. Фильм, конечно, сказка и особой художественной ценности, на мой взгляд, не представляет, но может быть поможет взглянуть на мир с другой "неправильной" стороны.

----------


## Крусс

> Он не плох.
> Он - бесмысленнен. Он - висит в пустоте без опоры и в конечном счете пуст сам.
> Попытки найти ту или иную опору будут терпеть неудачу.
> Буддисты не "стремятся к выходу", буддисты хотят понять и изучит этот мир, без догм и стереотипов (хотя и не все буддисты  )


Но как же изучать мир в понимании, что он бессмыслен. Тогда нужен совсем иной подход к изучению...Но если учесть, что мы сами являемся как бы проекторами мира, в котором живем, то вся суть скорее в нас нежели в мире?

----------


## Крусс

> Зачем строить свою позицию отталкиваясь от чужого мнения, когда у Вас есть возможность использовать источник с максимальным доверием - себя самого. Задайте себе вопрос: а почему  не надо стремиться к выходу из сансары? Почему человеку нужно развиваться и становиться сильнее?


Я часто думаю о том, что я это и есть все, и что я виноват в том, что на другой стороне планеты кто-то страдает. Просто чувствую это, не знаю откуда и почему, но чувствую ответственность и если сегодня я поступлю плохо к себе или другим, то не обязательно пострадаю я или те, кому я попытался навредить. Но я не исключаю других единственных людей которые и есть ВСЕ.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Я часто думаю о том, что я это и есть все, и что я виноват в том, что на другой стороне планеты кто-то страдает. Просто чувствую это, не знаю откуда и почему, но чувствую ответственность и если сегодня я поступлю плохо к себе или другим, то не обязательно пострадаю я или те, кому я попытался навредить. Но я не исключаю других единственных людей которые и есть ВСЕ.


Если Вы спрашиваете сами себя и отвечаете сами себе, то зачем пишите ответ мне?  :Smilie:  Вовлекая меня в дискуссию, Вы можете утратить (непреднамеренно) искренность ответов. Тем самым укрепите ложные опоры, догмы и стереотипы, о которых выше написал Фил. Кстати, убежденность в бессмысленности мира - это тоже ложная опора. Схватиться не за что.

----------


## Крусс

> Если Вы спрашиваете сами себя и отвечаете сами себе, то зачем пишите ответ мне?  Вовлекая меня в дискуссию, Вы можете утратить (непреднамеренно) искренность ответов. Тем самым укрепите ложные опоры, догмы и стереотипы, о которых выше написал Фил. Кстати, убежденность в бессмысленности мира - это тоже ложная опора. Схватиться не за что.


 Ввели меня в тупик, не могу найти нужные для меня мысли. Их смыслы растворяются по мере приближения к ним. ) Возможно.., вместо того, чтобы видеть я ищу.

----------


## Фил

> Но как же изучать мир в понимании, что он бессмыслен. Тогда нужен совсем иной подход к изучению...Но если учесть, что мы сами являемся как бы проекторами мира, в котором живем, то вся суть скорее в нас нежели в мире?


В буддизме и используется иной подход, скорее интуитивный (джхана).
Не изучать в _"понимании, что мир - бессмысленнен"_, а изучать, не конструируя искусственных смыслов. Они же ни на чем не стоят, это же замки из песка.

----------

Крусс (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> В буддизме и используется иной подход, скорее интуитивный (джхана).
> Не изучать в понимании, что мир - бессмысленнен", а изучать не конструируя искусственных смыслов. Они же ни на чем не стоят, это же замки из песка.


Хм... да в таком случае падает много стен, становится легче дышать в размышлениях и изучать освобождено. Но кажется, что теперь и я сам могу упасть )

----------

Фил (09.12.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


мир действительно офигительный.

----------


## Эделизи

> Что страшнее: страх перед бесконечностью или (не) СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ?
> 
>  жизнь, наполненную радостью, пусть даже вкупе со страданиями, и подарить её остальным. Фильм, конечно, сказка и особой художественной ценности, на мой взгляд, не представляет, но может быть поможет взглянуть на мир с другой "неправильной" стороны.


Страх перед бесконечностью страшен )) Мне видится, что я прошлой жизни была чем-то вроде камня. И в этой жизни провела множество кальп. Так что мясоузное воплощение временное и вредное.

----------


## Крусс

> мир действительно офигительный.


 :Kiss: ... Хочется проснуться и начать новое утро с нового рождения себя. Стать таким, каким всегда хотел быть, чувствуя каждую секунду своей жизни и гармонично в ней существовать. Понимать каждую деталь в мире и видеть всю красоту...но каждое утро я откладываю это счастливое мгновение на потом, довольствуясь редкими проявлениями пробуждения.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял, сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


По буддизму существование циклично, то есть после смерти существо рождается вновь и вновь в разных формах. И любое существование опирается на страдание и в итоге заканчивается смертью. Кем бы вы ни родились, вы будете страдать. А изучать мир можно бесконечно, изучение его это одна из форм наслаждения чувств. Это обычно не принимают те, кто родился в хороших условиях, люди опьяненные молодостью и здоровьем. Но все рано или поздно заканчивается. И начинается сначала.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> По буддизму существование циклично, то есть после смерти существо рождается вновь и вновь в разных формах. И любое существование опирается на страдание и в итоге заканчивается смертью. Кем бы вы ни родились, вы будете страдать. А изучать мир можно бесконечно, изучение его это одна из форм наслаждения чувств. Это обычно не принимают те, кто родился в хороших условиях, люди опьяненные молодостью и здоровьем. Но все рано или поздно заканчивается. И начинается сначала.


Всегда считал это редким даром - существовать в мире изменчивом, личностью невозмутимой, спокойной хладнокровной ко всем явлениям, отрешенным к тем вещам, от которых другие люди сходят с ума и мечтают заполучить. Но все иначе. Стать тем кем ты хочешь можно и это не дар. Основная масса людей так сложенна, что будет странным если ты ведешь себя не так как все. Раньше я думал, что я не такой как все, но позже решил для себя, что это все не такие как я, и мне стало проще в жизни. я больше не стремился быть во многом похожим на других.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Всегда считал это редким даром - существовать в мире изменчивом, личностью невозмутимой, спокойной хладнокровной ко всем явлениям, отрешенным к тем вещам, от которых другие люди сходят с ума и мечтают заполучить. Но все иначе. Стать тем кем ты хочешь можно и это не дар. Основная масса людей так сложенна, что будет странным если ты ведешь себя не так как все. Раньше я думал, что я не такой как все, но позже решил для себя, что это все не такие как я, и мне стало проще в жизни. я больше не стремился быть во многом похожим на других.


Ок. Быть как все, быть не таким как все, какая по сути разница? Кем бы ты ни был, ты кем то будешь. Буддийская дхамма ведь заключается не в том, чтобы быть кем-то особенным. Она в том, чтобы не быть вообще.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Ок. Быть как все, быть не таким как все, какая по сути разница? Кем бы ты ни был, ты кем то будешь. Буддийская дхамма ведь заключается не в том, чтобы быть кем-то особенным. Она в том, чтобы не быть вообще.


Жаль что я даже еще не могу отвязаться от привязчивого слова я, я чувствую что мое я жадно до всего и понимаю что это плохо.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Это самое я, кажется, что даже уже и не я сам. Как избавиться от переизбытка этого я? Оно какое-то неправильное я.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Это самое я, кажется, что даже уже и не я сам. Как избавиться от переизбытка этого я? Оно какое-то неправильное я.


Как избавиться? Не думать. Медитировать, достичь 4 джханы где нет мысли и больше не рождаться :-)

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Крусс (09.12.2014), Эделизи (09.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Если только отвлечся на других, быть более внимательным к ним, и таким образом найти успокоение...

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Как избавиться? Не думать. Медитировать, достичь 4 джханы где нет мысли и больше не рождаться :-)


Ни разу не медитировал. То есть пробовал медитировать, но была проблемма, нашел для себя несколько препятствий.  Первое от чего было сложно избавиться это зрительная информация, от нее было проще уйти потом по сложности стояла вторая стена звучащие мысли хаос звуков, и самое сложное от чего было невозможно избавиться это эмоциональная составляющая, она тянула все остальные потоки и стояла последней стеной.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Прочел про уровни, да это похоже с тем к чему хотелось прийти. Но дальше идут другие уровни, но это что-то запредельное. Разве можно такое контролировать.... Но буду пробовать.. Спасибо!

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Этот мир может казаться интересным, но интересен он с той точки отчета, что  ты  в нем творец некоторой своей , по личному убеждению,  совершенной реальности . Человек захватывается этим творчеством пока ему никто не мешает и далее он загоняет в себя в ловушку, якобы, не от чего независящего  самобытия! И совершенству нет предела, как им это ощущается, и тогда он продолжает  наматывать один  за другим свойства прикрепляемые к его Эго! И теперь, если он совершенен , как "некий Демиург", то пойдет наслаждаться в миры Богов-Дэвов. Если нет, то  может просто окажется в самоизоляции и скорее всего  начнет само разрушаться! В любом случае будет приходить мысль:" то ли думают обо мне люди, как я думаю сам о себе ?", и окажется , что  во многом будет иметь место расхождение и что ты находишься  в некоторой изолированной комнате в здании с другими такими же изолированными комнатами. Стоит это осознание, всего предыдущего  относительного счастья? Очень вряд ли, тем  более, что это для людей  происходит в мире, где есть много страдания, подразумеваемого по умолчанию. Но и в мире Дэвов все не так гладко - время счастья и наслаждения  там не бесконечно и истекает с таянием позитивной кармы. Вопрос об объективности надеюсь снят , вследствие вышеизложенного!?))

----------


## Дэнни

> Хм... да в таком случае падает много стен, становится легче дышать в размышлениях и изучать освобождено. Но кажется, что теперь и я сам могу упасть )


Зачем отбрасывать все опоры , которые хоть относительно, но могут помочь! Это будет  всего  лишь умозрительной игрой - опоры все и не убрать сразу, это не к чему,  важно просто постепенно приближаться к пониманию  сути своей  истинной внутренней природы!

----------

Антончик (10.12.2014), Крусс (10.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Этот мир может казаться интересным, но интересен он с той точки отчета, что  ты  в нем творец некоторой своей , по личному убеждению,  совершенной реальности . Человек захватывается этим творчеством пока ему никто не мешает и далее он загоняет в себя в ловушку, якобы, не от чего независящего  самобытия! И совершенству нет предела, как им это ощущается, и тогда он продолжает  наматывать один  за другим свойства прикрепляемые к его Эго! И теперь, если он совершенен , как "некий Демиург", то пойдет наслаждаться в миры Богов-Дэвов. Если нет, то  может просто окажется в самоизоляции и скорее всего  начнет само разрушаться! В любом случае будет приходить мысль:" то ли думают обо мне люди, как я думаю сам о себе ?", и окажется , что  во многом будет иметь место расхождение и что ты находишься  в некоторой изолированной комнате в здании с другими такими же изолированными комнатами. Стоит это осознание, всего предыдущего  относительного счастья? Очень вряд ли, тем  более, что это для людей  происходит в мире, где есть много страдания, подразумеваемого по умолчанию. Но и в мире Дэвов все не так гладко - время счастья и наслаждения  там не бесконечно и истекает с таянием позитивной кармы. Вопрос об объективности надеюсь снят , вследствие вышеизложенного!?))


Да мне стало намного ясней. 
 Однажды я задал себе вопрос...На сколько люди отличимы друг от друга, и понял что у людей одни и те же потребности, и вертятся такие же мысли что и у меня, и слабости и злость и радость....Тогда я подумал; Хорошо, если я ничем не отличаюсь от других, то зачем я отделяю себя от всех? Я решил попробовать принять всех как себя, что должно было обозначать, что если кто-то злится на меня, то это я злюсь на себя сам. И когда пришло то время, когда человек стал ругаться на меня, я решил не вступать на путь непонимания, и попытался понять себя и свою проблему. Ведь если я ничем не отличаюсь от того, кто меня ругает, то это и моя проблема. Если я откажусь понимать этого человека, то не пойму и себя сам. Тогда случилось странное.... тот негативный огонь потух мгновенно. как только мне стоило об этом подумать, подумать о том, почему я так на себя зол.

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Привет! Я конечно сварщик не настоящий, а тут уже много мудрых вещей сказали, и все они правильные (насколько вообще могут быть правильными слова), тем не менее, попробую и с другой немного стороны ответить на вопрос.

Объективен или необъективен мир не так важно. Лично я склоняюсь к первому, так как примитивный солипсизм не продуктивен в рамках современной научной парадигмы (с которой, кстати, не спорит и Далай Лама), но, когда говорят об иллюзорности мира обычно имеют в виду несколько иное: необъективно наше восприятие мира. Грубо говоря, воспринимаем мы вовсе не мир непосредственно, а набор наших собственных представлений о нем, набор концепций, идей и оценок, которые объективно существуют лишь в нашем сознании. То есть мы видим не мир, мы видим стол и стул, стену и потолок, свет и темноту, добро и зло, жизнь и смерть и т.п. всё это человеческие понятия. С объективной точки зрения (вне сознания человека) этих объектов и явлений (как отдельных сущностей) просто нет. Говорить что существует стул так же непродуктивно как говорить что существует вселенная. Это сообщение может и истинно, но оно не несёт в себе новой информации вообще, его ценность равна нулю. Поэтому не так важно объективен ли мир, важно то, что необъективно наше видение мира.

И тут начинается самое интересное: именно та призма, через которую мы видим мир, и приносит нам страдания. Эта призма - наше сознание, и что находится в нашем сознании, то мы и видим в окружающем мире. Это как цвет очков надетых на глаза. Так уж вышло, что в сознании каждого из нас есть страдание. У кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше. Со временем его количество может меняться, и над этим надо работать. Для того и существует буддистская (и не только) практика.

И вот когда сознание человека очищается от искажающих реальность факторов, человек начинает видеть объективную реальность какая она есть на самом деле. Сама она от этого совершенно не меняется. Остаётся прежней скорость света в вакууме и все другие прекрасные и интересные вещи тоже, но видится всё это совсем иначе... а вот как именно иначе - рассказать невозможно, как нельзя рассказать о вкусе апельсина. Это можно только ощутить самому, говорят, что оно того стоит.

----------

Антончик (10.12.2014), Крусс (10.12.2014), Паня (10.12.2014), Фил (10.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И вот когда сознание человека очищается от искажающих реальность факторов, человек начинает видеть объективную реальность какая она есть на самом деле. Сама она от этого совершенно не меняется.


Согласен с Вами, только по моему объективную реальность мы не увидим. Мы же воспринимаем реальность всего лишь 5 (6) чувствами. И от этого никуда не деться.

Но хотя бы разобрать все до этих 5 (6) чувств и не более того. Без луковичных слоев. Очень трудная задача.

----------


## Крусс

> Привет! Я конечно сварщик не настоящий, а тут уже много мудрых вещей сказали, и все они правильные (насколько вообще могут быть правильными слова), тем не менее, попробую и с другой немного стороны ответить на вопрос.
> 
> Объективен или необъективен мир не так важно. Лично я склоняюсь к первому, так как примитивный солипсизм не продуктивен в рамках современной научной парадигмы (с которой, кстати, не спорит и Далай Лама), но, когда говорят об иллюзорности мира обычно имеют в виду несколько иное: необъективно наше восприятие мира. Грубо говоря, воспринимаем мы вовсе не мир непосредственно, а набор наших собственных представлений о нем, набор концепций, идей и оценок, которые объективно существуют лишь в нашем сознании. То есть мы видим не мир, мы видим стол и стул, стену и потолок, свет и темноту, добро и зло, жизнь и смерть и т.п. всё это человеческие понятия. С объективной точки зрения (вне сознания человека) этих объектов и явлений (как отдельных сущностей) просто нет. Говорить что существует стул так же непродуктивно как говорить что существует вселенная. Это сообщение может и истинно, но оно не несёт в себе новой информации вообще, его ценность равна нулю. Поэтому не так важно объективен ли мир, важно то, что необъективно наше видение мира.
> 
> И тут начинается самое интересное: именно та призма, через которую мы видим мир, и приносит нам страдания. Эта призма - наше сознание, и что находится в нашем сознании, то мы и видим в окружающем мире. Это как цвет очков надетых на глаза. Так уж вышло, что в сознании каждого из нас есть страдание. У кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше. Со временем его количество может меняться, и над этим надо работать. Для того и существует буддистская (и не только) практика.
> 
> И вот когда сознание человека очищается от искажающих реальность факторов, человек начинает видеть объективную реальность какая она есть на самом деле. Сама она от этого совершенно не меняется. Остаётся прежней скорость света в вакууме и все другие прекрасные и интересные вещи тоже, но видится всё это совсем иначе... а вот как именно иначе - рассказать невозможно, как нельзя рассказать о вкусе апельсина. Это можно только ощутить самому, говорят, что оно того стоит.


То есть не столько важно, объективен или не объективен окружающий мир, сколько то, как мы будем его видеть, что он изменит в нас и к чему все приведет...Иногда становится не по себе, когда задумываешься..., а что за моей спиной? Ну хорошо, можно взять зеркало и увидеть, но это не меняет самой сути, ведь я решил увидеть что за спиной и увидел.

----------


## Фил

> То есть не столько важно, объективен или не объективен окружающий мир, сколько то как мы будем его видеть, что она изменит в нас и к чему все приведет...Иногда становится не по себе, когда задумываешься..., а что за моей спиной? Ну хорошо, можно взять зеркало и увидеть, но это не меняет самой сути, ведь я решил увидеть что за спиной и увидел.


 Важно увидеть насколько иллюзорны те структуры и конструкции, которыми мы пользуемся  в повседневной жизни.
Как они рассыпаются.
И понимание этого, как ни странно, приносит спокойствие.
Но опять таки, кому то приносит спокойствие иллюзорная точка опоры. Выбивать эту опору тоже наверное неправильно.

----------

Альбина (16.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Согласен с Вами, только по моему объективную реальность мы не увидим. Мы же воспринимаем реальность всего лишь 5 (6) чувствами. И от этого никуда не деться.
> 
> Но хотя бы разобрать все до этих 5 (6) чувств и не более того. Без луковичных слоев. Очень трудная задача.


Это верно... ну вроде никто и не пытается познать вселенную во всех её проявлениях на личном опыте, ограничения тела и сознание никуда не деваются (если не брать вариант с сиддхами  :Cool: ) но с другой стороны... каждый художник знает как много могут дать и те чувства, что уже есть... водопад ощущений, который просто сносит плотину сознания, доступных чувств более чем достаточно... жаль что так редко бывает...

----------

Фил (10.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> И тут начинается самое интересное: именно та призма, через которую мы видим мир, и приносит нам страдания. Эта призма - наше сознание, и что находится в нашем сознании, то мы и видим в окружающем мире. Это как цвет очков надетых на глаза. Так уж вышло, что в сознании каждого из нас есть страдание.


Страдание от неуверенности, что увидим именно то что увидим, а не то что хотели бы, или разочарование, когда единственно искреннее побуждение рассматривается для другого сознания под другим углом и это приводит к непониманию или подозрению.

----------


## Ersh

> ... Хочется проснуться и начать новое утро с нового рождения себя. Стать таким, каким всегда хотел быть, чувствуя каждую секунду своей жизни и гармонично в ней существовать. Понимать каждую деталь в мире и видеть всю красоту...но каждое утро я откладываю это счастливое мгновение на потом, довольствуясь редкими проявлениями пробуждения.


Вернемся к этому разговору лет через сорок

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Объективен или необъективен мир не так важно. Лично я склоняюсь к первому, так как примитивный солипсизм не продуктивен в рамках современной научной парадигмы (с которой, кстати, не спорит и Далай Лама), но, когда говорят об иллюзорности мира обычно имеют в виду несколько иное: необъективно наше восприятие мира. Грубо говоря, воспринимаем мы вовсе не мир непосредственно, а набор наших собственных представлений о нем, набор концепций, идей и оценок, которые объективно существуют лишь в нашем сознании. То есть мы видим не мир, мы видим стол и стул, стену и потолок, свет и темноту, добро и зло, жизнь и смерть и т.п. всё это человеческие понятия. С объективной точки зрения (вне сознания человека) этих объектов и явлений (как отдельных сущностей) просто нет. Говорить что существует стул так же непродуктивно как говорить что существует вселенная. Это сообщение может и истинно, но оно не несёт в себе новой информации вообще, его ценность равна нулю. Поэтому не так важно объективен ли мир, важно то, что необъективно наше видение мира.
> 
> И тут начинается самое интересное: именно та призма, через которую мы видим мир, и приносит нам страдания. Эта призма - наше сознание, и что находится в нашем сознании, то мы и видим в окружающем мире. Это как цвет очков надетых на глаза. Так уж вышло, что в сознании каждого из нас есть страдание. У кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше. Со временем его количество может меняться, и над этим надо работать. Для того и существует буддистская (и не только) практика.
> 
> И вот когда сознание человека очищается от искажающих реальность факторов, человек начинает видеть объективную реальность какая она есть на самом деле. Сама она от этого совершенно не меняется. Остаётся прежней скорость света в вакууме и все другие прекрасные и интересные вещи тоже, но видится всё это совсем иначе... а вот как именно иначе - рассказать невозможно, как нельзя рассказать о вкусе апельсина. Это можно только ощутить самому, говорят, что оно того стоит.


...тема плавно подошла к аспектам пустоты )

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Страдание от неуверенности, что увидим именно то что увидим, а не то что хотели бы, или разочарование, когда единственно искреннее побуждение рассматривается для другого сознания под другим углом и это приводит к непониманию или подозрению.


А вот о причинах страдания никто лучше первоисточника вам не расскажет... Но тут уже надо изучать предмет... и много медитировать.

----------

Крусс (10.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> ...тема плавно подошла к аспектам пустоты )


Ну а что делать? Всё к ней, родимой, возвращается...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Крусс

Но мир который меня окружает, земля, вода, воздух..пространство материя время, мне все это иногда видится живым. Просто не совсем ясно что такое живое и не живое, если только по сложности строения материи...Сказать что камень имеет сознание пожалуй будет неверно, наверное если бы камни обладали сознанием, то они были бы более сложны в строении, хотя кто сказал, что сознание нуждается в чем-то сложном?

----------

Балдинг (11.12.2014), Фил (10.12.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Написано, что сансара есть погоня за призрачными мелочными ценностями. 

Успеть на троллейбус. Успеть на зеленый свет светофора. Купить крутой сотовый телефон. Классную тачку (вертолет/яхту/котедж ...).




> Но это не более того, как говорят французы: "Faire bone mine dans mauvais jeu", то есть жалкие и смешные слова перед лицом грозного и непонятного явления.





> Размышляя от причины к причине, Гаутама дошёл до источника зла.
> 12. Существование есть страдание, ибо в нём заключены старость, смерть и тысяча страданий.
> 11. Я страдаю, потому что я рождён.
> 10. Я рождён, потому что я принадлежу миру бытия.
> 9. Я рождаюсь, потому что я питаю в себе существование.
> 8. Я питаю их, ибо я имею желания.
> 7. У меня есть желание, ибо я имею чувствования.
> 6. Я чувствую, ибо я соприкасаюсь с внешним миром.
> 5. Это соприкосновение производится действием моих шести чувств.
> ...



https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B0%D1%80%D0%B0

----------

Антончик (10.12.2014), Крусс (10.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Это действительно долгий путь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но как весь этот процесс мог возникнуть... для чего? мне слабо верится, что тут нет определенной цели..


Ни для чего. Целеполагание —это особенность нашего ума. Поскольку это очень удобная в жизни функция, она натренирована у нас до автоматизма, и мы во всём пытаемся увидеть цели. Кстати, все фантазии по поводу «воли Творца», «космического разума» и т.д. возникают именно из этой привычки во всём видеть цель, во всём усматривать разумность. А объективно никакой цели не существует.

----------

Балдинг (11.12.2014), Крусс (10.12.2014), Фил (10.12.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Да мне стало намного ясней. 
>  Однажды я задал себе вопрос...На сколько люди отличимы друг от друга, и понял что у людей одни и те же потребности, и вертятся такие же мысли что и у меня, и слабости и злость и радость....Тогда я подумал; Хорошо, если я ничем не отличаюсь от других, то зачем я отделяю себя от всех? Я решил попробовать принять всех как себя, что должно было обозначать, что если кто-то злится на меня, то это я злюсь на себя сам. И когда пришло то время, когда человек стал ругаться на меня, я решил не вступать на путь непонимания, и попытался понять себя и свою проблему. Ведь если я ничем не отличаюсь от того, кто меня ругает, то это и моя проблема. Если я откажусь понимать этого человека, то не пойму и себя сам. Тогда случилось странное.... тот негативный огонь потух мгновенно. как только мне стоило об этом подумать, подумать о том, почему я так на себя зол.


Вполне себе буддийское видение! Важно устоять в этом и правильно оценивать текущую ситуацию,не замыкать ее только на себя, но и   стараться понять в чем ее корень. Это мир желаний, каждый желает чего то своего,  но эти желания взаимно пересекаются по определенному кармическому сценарию, и если есть возможность извлечь  обоюдную пользу надо поостараться это  сделать, избегая крайностей , отслеживая истоки данной ситуации  и тенденции ее возможного развития!

----------

Крусс (10.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Ни для чего. Целеполагание —это особенность нашего ума. Поскольку это очень удобная в жизни функция, она натренирована у нас до автоматизма, и мы во всём пытаемся увидеть цели. Кстати, все фантазии по поводу «воли Творца», «космического разума» и т.д. возникают именно из этой привычки во всём видеть цель, во всём усматривать разумность. А объективно никакой цели не существует.


Когда-то я верил в бога, потом отверг, но это стоило мне того, что появилось одиночество и огромная ответственность. Со временем страх пропадал и одиночество блекло, ведь я никогда на самом деле не был один.
Но до сих пор при каких-то опасных ситуациях вспоминаешь бога, как бы ищешь защиты наверное.

----------

Фил (10.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Вполне себе буддийское видение! Важно устоять в этом и правильно оценивать текущую ситуацию,не замыкать ее только на себя, но и   стараться понять в чем ее корень. Это мир желаний, каждый желает чего то своего,  но эти желания взаимно пересекаются по определенному кармическому сценарию, и если есть возможность извлечь  обоюдную пользу надо поостараться это  сделать, избегая крайностей , отслеживая истоки данной ситуации  и тенденции ее возможного развития!


Да только на себе действительно не стоит замыкаться. Наверное нужно еще быть чутким, улавливать, точно определять желания, играть ими но не во вред или для какой-то корыстной цели. Уравновешивать чтобы потушить огонь.

----------


## Крусс

> Вернемся к этому разговору лет через сорок


Но зачем?

----------


## Ersh

> Но зачем?


А зачем Вы спрашиваете?

----------


## Крусс

> А зачем Вы спрашиваете?


Ну хорошо, значит через сорок лет.

----------


## Дэнни

> Да только на себе действительно не стоит замыкаться. Наверное нужно еще быть чутким, улавливать, точно определять желания, играть ими но не во вред или для какой-то корыстной цели. Уравновешивать чтобы потушить огонь.


Потушить? Надеюсь, в Вас он не рвет и мечет!) А "огонь" как топливо для трансформации в полезные качества ума можно использовать ,только надо научиться контролировать его  и направлять в правильное русло!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но до сих пор при каких-то опасных ситуациях вспоминаешь бога, как бы ищешь защиты наверное.


Да, и это тоже особенность ума  :Smilie:

----------

Крусс (11.12.2014), Нико (11.12.2014), Фил (11.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Потушить? Надеюсь, в Вас он не рвет и мечет!) А "огонь" как топливо для трансформации в полезные качества ума можно использовать ,только надо научиться контролировать его  и направлять в правильное русло!


Все это очень сложно. Но опять же...не раз замечал, стоит только отпустить всю сложность вопроса, или сложность какой-то проблемы, если не заострять внимания на сложность...то и ответ и решение приходит быстрей. Иначе попадаешь в ловушку разума. Ум подменяет одно другим, и в итоге не разрешенная проблема оказывается связана с тем, что я запутался и пытался найти ответ в сложности, уделяя на нее все внимание, подкармливая эту сложность, забыв о самом желании узнать понять.
 Стоя у стола, я искал зажигалку, знал что ее положил на стол. Искал наверное секунд 30. И хотел было уже уходить, как наткнулся взглядом на эту зажигалку, которая стояла прямо в центре полупустого стола. А ведь проблема была в том, что я изначально дал задачу глазам искать эту зажигалку, но не видеть ее на столе. А так как слово искать это процесс поиска, то мои глаза и занялись поиском. Хотя надо то было просто на нее посмотреть )

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Фил (11.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Это называется "эпохЭ" (воздержание от суждений)

----------

Крусс (11.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Здравствуйте, Крусс. 

1. Не страх.

СН 35.152 
[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, если странники-приверженцы других учений спросят вас: «Ради чего, друзья, ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] отшельника Готамы?» то, будучи спрошенными так, вам следует ответить этим странникам так: «Друзья, ради полного *понимания* страданий ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] Благословенного».

2. Восприятие/понимание мира находится за пределами оценок плох/хорош.

3. Мир для нас не может быть объективен по определению. 



> *О понимании*
> Двигаться в понимании человека мы не можем, не двигаясь в понимании человечества. Двигаться в понимании человечества мы не можем, не двигаясь в понимании Земли. Двигаться в понимании Земли мы не можем, не двигаясь в понимании Солнца. Двигаться в понимании Солнца мы не можем, не двигаясь в понимании Вселенной

----------

Крусс (11.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

А пустота...Она объективна или она не подвержена ни оценке ни пониманию? Она внутри нас, или вне всего?

----------


## Крусс

Я задаю слишком много вопросов Вам...Выскажу свое понимание, чтобы Вы тоже могли согласиться или не согласиться со мной.

Пустота это то, что нельзя потерять и приобрести, ее нельзя увидеть и осознать, ею можно только быть.
Просветления можно достигнуть в эту секунду если быть готовым.
Пустоте ничего не нужно. Ей не нужны ни мои знания, ни мое понимание и ей не нужен я.
Когда ты знаешь ВСЕ, ты перестаешь что либо знать, когда ты становишься всем, ты перестаешь быть.

----------


## Балдинг

> А пустота...Она объективна или она не подвержена ни оценке ни пониманию? Она внутри нас, или вне всего?


Как мне кажется, пустота, в том смысле, который Вы пытаетесь вложить в это слово сейчас, трансцендентна нашим представлениям об "объективности".
По второму вопросу, попробуйте перечитать еще раз пункт 3 моего предшествующего поста и расслабить ум.

----------

Крусс (11.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я задаю слишком много вопросов Вам...Выскажу свое понимание, чтобы Вы тоже могли согласиться или не согласиться со мной.
> 
> Пустота это то, что нельзя потерять и приобрести, ее нельзя увидеть и осознать, ею можно только быть.
> Просветления можно достигнуть в эту секунду если быть готовым.
> Пустоте ничего не нужно. Ей не нужны ни мои знания, ни мое понимание и ей не нужен я.
> Когда ты знаешь ВСЕ, ты перестаешь что либо знать, когда ты становишься всем, ты перестаешь быть.


1. Вектор в целом кажется направленным в годном направлении. Но сам дискурс дуалистичен в корне своем. 
2. К этому нельзя быть готовым или не готовым, это плод состоявшихся предпосылок. "Твое то, что дано".
3. Сорри не понял.
4. Слово "все" подразумевает конечность, исчерпанность, или исчерпываемость. Оценочность. Не применимо к рассматриваемому.

----------

Крусс (11.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Нужно учиться медитировать и заглянуть внутрь себя. Может быть мне станет понятней. Благодарю Вас!

----------


## Дэнни

> Все это очень сложно. Но опять же...не раз замечал, стоит только отпустить всю сложность вопроса, или сложность какой-то проблемы, если не заострять внимания на сложность...то и ответ и решение приходит быстрей. Иначе попадаешь в ловушку разума. Ум подменяет одно другим, и в итоге не разрешенная проблема оказывается связана с тем, что я запутался и пытался найти ответ в сложности, уделяя на нее все внимание, подкармливая эту сложность, забыв о самом желании узнать понять.
>  Стоя у стола, я искал зажигалку, знал что ее положил на стол. Искал наверное секунд 30. И хотел было уже уходить, как наткнулся взглядом на эту зажигалку, которая стояла прямо в центре полупустого стола. А ведь проблема была в том, что я изначально дал задачу глазам искать эту зажигалку, но не видеть ее на столе. А так как слово искать это процесс поиска, то мои глаза и занялись поиском. Хотя надо то было просто на нее посмотреть )


Ну  это вопрос концентрации и однонаправленности ума  сейчас он просто пока  часто не собран и много всего хочет в себе провернуть  за одну единицу времени!)

----------

Крусс (12.12.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

Извините, Вы очень многого хотите. Смиритесь. И все пошлите в баню.

----------

Крусс (12.12.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Ну, вот такой у будистов прикол.

----------


## Антончик

> А пустота...Она объективна или она не подвержена ни оценке ни пониманию? Она внутри нас, или вне всего?


Вопрос некорректен ) За уточнениями обратитесь к Учителям и Буддийским текстам )

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос некорректен ) За уточнениями обратитесь к Учителям и Буддийским текстам )


Антончик, а вы что, сами ответить не в состоянии? )))

----------


## Антончик

> Антончик, а вы что, сами ответить не в состоянии? )))


Вы хотите чтобы я давал на форуме учения по пустоте?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Вы хотите чтобы я давал на форуме учения по пустоте?


Я это многократно делала, но сама устала)))). Внесите свежую струю :Kiss:

----------


## Антончик

> Я это многократно делала, но сама устала)))). Внесите свежую струю


нет уж, "внесением струй" я пожалуй буду заниматься в специально оборудованных для этого помещениях wc  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> нет уж, "внесением струй" я пожалуй буду заниматься в специально оборудованных для этого помещениях wc


Хорошо. понятно)))

----------


## Крусс

Попробовал сегодня медитировать. На какой-то минуте увидел свои внутренности, где-то меж легких. При вдохе стенки расширялись, при выдохе расходились в стороны и от стука сердца все приходило в движение. когда это увидел решил остановиться. Похоже для начала стоит бросить курить, поправить здоровье. Не очень приятная картинка для начала. Да и какая разница приятная или нет, медитация ведь не для того, чтобы получить удовольствие. Ну то есть не только для этого.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Извините, Вы очень многого хотите. Смиритесь. И все пошлите в баню.


Да... я уже понял, суть не в том чтобы все и сразу, не стоит вообще задаваться особой целью, иначе сама цель затуманит ум.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Ну  это вопрос концентрации и однонаправленности ума  сейчас он просто пока  часто не собран и много всего хочет в себе провернуть  за одну единицу времени!)


Согласен.

----------


## Крусс

> Ну, вот такой у будистов прикол. А Вы шли бы подальше.


Зачем уходить далеко, когда все перед тобой.

----------


## Крусс

> Вопрос некорректен ) За уточнениями обратитесь к Учителям и Буддийским текстам )


Наверное о ней вообще не стоит спрашивать, надо искать самому, иначе из меня выйдет теоретик. Если только интересоваться связанными вещами о пустоте.

----------


## Нико

> Попробовал сегодня медитировать. На второй минуте увидел свои внутренности, где-то меж легких при вдохе стенки расширялись и при выдохе расходились в стороны и от стука сердца все приходило в движение. когда это увидел решил остановиться. Похоже для начала стоит бросить курить, поправить здоровье. Не очень приятная картинка для начала. Да и какая разница приятная или нет, медитация ведь не для того чтобы получить удовольствие. Ну то есть не только для того.


Ну вот видите.... Я ж говорю, читай для начала, изучай! А вы медитировать сразу же кинулись.....)

----------

Крусс (12.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Важно увидеть насколько иллюзорны те структуры и конструкции, которыми мы пользуемся  в повседневной жизни.
> Как они рассыпаются.
> И понимание этого, как ни странно, приносит спокойствие.
> Но опять таки, кому то приносит спокойствие иллюзорная точка опоры. Выбивать эту опору тоже наверное неправильно.


Сегодня посмотрел как много вещей у меня в комнате. Перечислил те, которыми пользуюсь раз в год, в месяц, в неделю, потом те, которыми пользуюсь каждый день и заметил, что почти все вещи обладают пустотой. Ненужного или  не применяемого мной оказалось ну наверное 80% Некоторые из этих вещей оказывается вовсе отсутствовали в моем восприятии, были забыты и оказались со временем прозрачными или не существующими. )

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Вы - практик!
 :Kiss:

----------

Крусс (15.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Вы - практик!


Спасибо. Значит я правильно понял Вашу мысль. Но как только замечаю вещь, которой не пользуюсь, автоматически она становится материальной и приобретает смысл. Приходит сразу мысль...Ну когда нибудь это мне пригодится или пригодится кому-то. Но Действительно становится спокойней.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я еще имел в виду не только полезность, но и то, что все вещи составные и разбирая их мысленно на запчасти мы видим, что и от вещи ничего не осталось, и запчасти еще дальше можно разобрать. Никакой сути (субстанции) не остается. 

Слово "вещь" обозначает, что она что-то вещает нам. А на самом деле ничего. Никакой вести в вещи нет. Но разве наши предки, которые придумали русский язык, знали об этом.

----------

Альбина (16.12.2014), Антончик (16.12.2014), Крусс (15.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


В общем-то никто не мешает интересоваться и материальным миром, и природой себя. Противоречия нет. Понимая материальный мир можно взращивать способности взаимодействия с ним. Понимая природу себя можно взращивать способности понимать что и почему делают живые существа в самых разных ситуациях.

----------

Крусс (15.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Я еще имел в виду не только полезность, но и то, что все вещи составные и разбирая их мысленно на запчасти мы видим, что и от вещи ничего не осталось, и запчасти еще дальше можно разобрать. Никакой сути (субстанции) не остается. 
> 
> Слово "вещь" обозначает, что она что-то вещает нам. А на самом деле ничего. Никакой вести в вещи нет. Но разве наши предки, которые придумали русский язык, знали об этом.


Такой подход интересен, разобрать и увидеть детали. То, что вещает... и так теряется форма и смысл. Или найти в деталях информационные составляющие, но они ведут не к самой вещи а к сознанию. Это что выходит, вещание о самом себе посредством чего то материального?

----------

Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Такой подход интересен, разобрать и увидеть детали. То, что вещает... и так теряется форма и смысл. Или найти в деталях информационные составляющие, но они ведут не к самой вещи а к сознанию. Это что выходит, вещание о самом себе посредством чего то материального?


Теория и философия информации это очень интересно. Но я всего лишь дилетант. Удачи Вам!

----------


## Крусс

> В общем-то никто не мешает интересоваться и материальным миром, и природой себя. Противоречия нет. Понимая материальный мир можно взращивать способности взаимодействия с ним. Понимая природу себя можно взращивать способности понимать что и почему делают живые существа в самых разных ситуациях.


Понимать..., иметь доступ к более качественному управлению в какой либо ситуации.

----------


## Фил

Если Вы читали "100 лет одиночества" то один из ярких моментов, когда они забыли названия вещей и наклевали на них этикетки с названиями.
Останется ли вещь вещью, если неизвестно ее имя?
Бывают ли безымянные вещи?
Могут ли они превратится во что то другое?

----------

Альбина (16.12.2014), Крусс (15.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Но безымянная вещь может оказаться опасной для человека. ) Вызвать страх, и от того приобрести смысл, необъективный, заново рожденный человеком.

----------


## Крусс

> Останется ли вещь вещью, если неизвестно ее имя?


Выходит что сама вещь, все таки несет в себе некую информацию, но как бы зашифрованную. И тут все будет зависеть от тех, кто не знает предназначения.

----------


## Нико

> Выходит что сама вещь, все таки несет в себе некую информацию, но как бы зашифрованную.


Бред это. Надо рассматривать).

----------


## Крусс

> Бред это. Надо рассматривать).


Вещь будет нести информацию, которая уже есть в человеке, но не ту, что изначально была внесена другим человеком, который дал ей смысл для себя.

----------


## Крусс

> Останется ли вещь вещью, если неизвестно ее имя?


Нет не останется. Она может только стать другой осмысленной вещью для человека и вещать о себе нечто другое, но в любом случае решать чем быть вещи будет человек.

----------


## Фил

> Вещь будет нести информацию, которая уже есть в человеке, но не ту, что изначально была внесена другим человеком, который дал ей смысл для себя.


А кто дает смысл вещам? Есть ли вещи, которые не видел ни один человек? 
Понятно, что в теизме все вещи видит Бог. 
Если Бог отсутствует, то отсутствует и "истинный смысл" вещей.

----------


## Фил

> Нет не останется. Она может только стать другой осмысленной вещью для человека и вещать о себе нечто другое, но в любом случае решать чем быть вещи будет человек.


Во Вселенной, которую некому осознавать ( нет ни одного человека) не будет ни одной вещи. Несмотря на то, что предметы останутся. Предмет - не вещь, это то что предтобой. Явление.

----------


## Фил

> Бред это. Надо рассматривать).


Не такой уж и бред. Флешка несет в себе информацию, хотя для дикаря это - амулет.

----------


## Крусс

> А кто дает смысл вещам?


Ну вот допустим древний человек, у которого уже есть некий набор вещей, встречает книгу, которая случайно осталась гостями из будущего. Человек, увидев ее, прибегнет в первую очередь к своему опыту и к той информации о вещах, которая у него есть. Он может испугаться и, поняв, что он не знает что это, принять за священный знак, дар, лик бога... Но в любом случае вещь...да то есть предмет обретет новый смысл.

----------


## Крусс

> Во Вселенной, которую некому осознавать ( нет ни одного человека) не будет ни одной вещи. Несмотря на то, что предметы останутся. Предмет - не вещь, это то что предтобой. Явление.


Да я понял.., вещь это не предмет, Предмет становится вещью, когда он наделяется смыслом, и он становится как бы живым. Теперь предмет вещает о себе, но только взаимодействуя с сознанием.

----------

Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Forsh

> А пустота...Она объективна или она не подвержена ни оценке ни пониманию? Она внутри нас, или вне всего?


Когда вы размышляете о пустоте, пустота для вас является просто концепцией, мыслью. Объективна ли эта мысль? Если объективность понимать, как независимое самостоятельное существование, наверное нет, ведь мысль является продуктом ума. Если оценивать мысль с точки зрения субъекта-думателя, она конечно является объектом размышления.
Можно ли пустоту или пустотность ощутить, почувствовать. Пустоту, как отсутствие чего-либо, мы оцениваем через некоторый объем пространства, как отсутствие чего-либо в некотором объеме пространства. Оценивая пространство, мы всегда его ограничиваем некоторым объемом или объектами-опорами в этом пространстве. Мы вполне можем ощутить объем комнаты, в которой находимся, объем чаши стадиона и даже объемность звездного неба над головой. Мы ощущаем это пространство.
А если теперь убрать стены, расширить восприятие объема за ограничительные рамки, оценить пространство между объектами, пустое пространство, которое вмещает в себя все. Ощущение пустотности, пустого пространства осталось. Оно ничем не ограничено и никакие объекты не мешают этому восприятию пустоты. Мы ощущаем эту пустотность и осознаем это ощущение. Мы ощущаем ее как подложку всего проявленного, даже мыслей и чувств.
Но что же в этом ощущении исключительного, почему столько внимания уделяется осознаванию пустоты. А потому, что ни о чем другом мы не можем сказать как о неограниченном, не подверженном влиянию. Это осознавание указывает нам на сущностную природу нашего ума с ее качествами пустотности и осознавания.

----------

Антончик (16.12.2014), Крусс (15.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Когда вы размышляете о пустоте, пустота для вас является просто концепцией, мыслью. Объективна ли эта мысль? Если объективность понимать, как независимое самостоятельное существование, наверное нет, ведь мысль является продуктом ума. Если оценивать мысль с точки зрения субъекта-думателя, она конечно является объектом размышления.
> Можно ли пустоту или пустотность ощутить, почувствовать. Пустоту, как отсутствие чего-либо, мы оцениваем через некоторый объем пространства, как отсутствие чего-либо в некотором объеме пространства. Оценивая пространство, мы всегда его ограничиваем некоторым объемом или объектами-опорами в этом пространстве. Мы вполне можем ощутить объем комнаты, в которой находимся, объем чаши стадиона и даже объемность звездного неба над головой. Мы ощущаем это пространство.
> А если теперь убрать стены, расширить восприятие объема за ограничительные рамки, оценить пространство между объектами, пустое пространство, которое вмещает в себя все. Ощущение пустотности, пустого пространства осталось. Оно ничем не ограничено и никакие объекты не мешают этому восприятию пустоты. Мы ощущаем эту пустотность и осознаем это ощущение. Мы ощущаем ее как подложку всего проявленного, даже мыслей и чувств.
> Но что же в этом ощущении исключительного, почему столько внимания уделяется осознаванию пустоты. А потому, что ни о чем другом мы не можем сказать как о неограниченном, не подверженном влиянию. Это осознавание указывает нам на сущностную природу нашего ума с ее качествами пустотности и осознавания.


Да, как отсутствие чего либо в некотором обьеме пространства. И тем самым уже уходим от пустоты, так как циклируем, ставим пороги, но понять пустоту тогда невозможно, можно только сойти с ума, ведь человек все таки предметное существо, с конечными представлениями, даже если после каждой стены видеть бесконечность стен.

----------


## Крусс

И само (понимание) уже является чем то вторым, а значит понимание отторгает пустоту.

----------


## Forsh

Нужно просто попробовать. Самое обыкновенное ощущение, простое. Никаких сводящих с ума эффектов, оно либо есть либо его нет.

----------


## Forsh

Пустотность и осознавание это два качества природы нашего ума, они не то что не мешают друг другу, а даже неделимы так сказать.

----------


## Крусс

> Пустотность и осознавание это два качества природы нашего ума, они не то что не мешают друг другу, а даже неделимы так сказать.


Это невероятно. Постоянно натыкаюсь на ловушки, с одной стороны пытаюсь отделить от себя все, что останавливает осознанию пустоты, с другой начинаю понимать, что ничего не надо отнимать, а просто принять все как есть.

----------

Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Бог отсутствует, то отсутствует и "истинный смысл" вещей.


Почему? существует упорядоченность дхарм независимо от того, есть ли Бог, и воспринимает ли эту упорядоченность в данный момент человек.
Но чтобы осмыслить эту упорядоченность - да, нужен наблюдающий ум.
Вот эта  упорядоченность и есть  "истинный смысл" вещи.

----------

Нико (15.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Почему? существует упорядоченность дхарм независимо от того, есть ли Бог, и воспринимает ли эту упорядоченность в данный момент человек.
> Но чтобы осмыслить эту упорядоченность - да, нужен наблюдающий ум.
> Вот эта  упорядоченность и есть  "истинный смысл" вещи.


 Упорядоченность? То есть явление как оно есть, и если правильно осмыслить это явление, то это и есть истина?

----------


## Нико

> Упорядоченность? То есть явление как оно есть, и если правильно осмыслить это явление, то это и есть истина?


Не "он", а "оно". ну да, правильно осмысляйте, и будет истина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Упорядоченность? То есть явление как оно есть, и если правильно осмыслить это явление, то это и есть истина?


Да, в вещах содержится мудрость, которую извлекают в процессе познания.
Вопрос только в том, откуда она там взялась: Бога-то ведь нету ))))

----------


## Нико

> Да, в вещах содержится мудрость, которую извлекают в процессе познания.
> Вопрос только в том, откуда она там взялась: Бога-то ведь нету ))))


Бога нету, но есть некий "я" зато. Оттуда и пляшем).

----------


## Нико

> Это замкнутый круг. Или важность недостающего звена.


Не замкнутый, если не ассоциироваться с "я".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бога нету, но есть некий "я" зато. Оттуда и пляшем).


Так это оказывается ты вкладываешь в дхармы упорядоченность, которую я потом извлекаю в процессе познания?
не знал ))))

----------


## Нико

> Так это оказывается ты вкладываешь в дхармы упорядоченность, которую я потом извлекаю в процессе познания?
> не знал ))))


Я не вкладываю "упорядоченность" в дхармы, просто пляшем от относительной истины. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не вкладываю "упорядоченность" в дхармы, просто пляшем от относительной истины. )


И в чем причина упорядоченности дхарм на уровне относительной истины?

----------


## Фил

> Почему? существует упорядоченность дхарм независимо от того, есть ли Бог, и воспринимает ли эту упорядоченность в данный момент человек.
> Но чтобы осмыслить эту упорядоченность - да, нужен наблюдающий ум.
> Вот эта  упорядоченность и есть  "истинный смысл" вещи.


Упорядоченность есть. Но какой в этом смысл?
Тем более "истинный"?

----------


## Aion

> Упорядоченность есть. Но какой в этом смысл?
> Тем более "истинный"?


А какой смысл в карме?

----------


## Антончик

> Во Вселенной, которую некому осознавать ( нет ни одного человека) не будет ни одной вещи. Несмотря на то, что предметы останутся. Предмет - не вещь, это то что предтобой. Явление.


никогда не задумывался о разнице между словами вещь и предмет. Это из разряда "фильм или кино". Для меня всегда это были синонимы. Которые обозначали некий объект материального мира.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> никогда не задумывался о разнице между словами вещь и предмет. Это из разряда "фильм или кино". Для меня всегда это были синонимы. Которые обозначали некий объект материального мира.


А я вчера подумал, в праветермин "вещественные доказательства". Не называют же их "материальные доказательства", при том, что "материальные ценности" - есть. "Вещественные доказательства" уже не просто материя или предметы, это вещи. Они именно что-то рассказывают.

----------


## Фил

> А какой смысл в карме?


 Я не знаю. 
А Вы знаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Упорядоченность есть. Но какой в этом смысл?
> Тем более "истинный"?


Упорядоченность подлежит пониманию, а в акте понимания возникает то, что мы называем "смысл". То есть "упорядоченность" и "смысл" - это по сути одно и то же.
На основе правильного понимания упорядоченности возможен прогноз (мы знаем состояние системы в еще не наступивший момент времени).
Поэтому так постигнутый смысл можно назвать истинным (он не надуманный, а соответствует природе вещей).

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Упорядоченность подлежит пониманию, а в акте понимания возникает то, что мы называем "смысл". То есть "упорядоченность" и "смысл" - это по сути одно и то.
> На основе правильного понимания упорядоченности возможен прогноз (мы знаем состояние системы в еще не наступивший момент времени).
> Поэтому так постигнутый смысл можно назвать истинным (он не надуманный, а соответствует природе вещей).


Сергей, у Вас "акте понимания" возникает все - и "свободный выбор", и "смысл" и "прогноз".
Вы делаете эти утверждения (догматические) на основании своей религиозной веры, но почему-то не хотите этого признавать.

----------

Паня (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я придумал термин для Вашего воззрения - "объективный буддизм" !

----------

Сергей Хос (16.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, у Вас "акте понимания" возникает все - и "свободный выбор", и "смысл" и "прогноз".
> Вы делаете эти утверждения (догматические) на основании своей религиозной веры, но почему-то не хотите этого признавать.


Это не содержательное возражение.
Единственный вывод из него может быть такой: вы отрицаете возможность понимания, то есть не понимаете ничего.
(Впрочем, я это уже давно заметил и даже вам на это намекал ))))




> у Вас ... возникает все


Это просто говорит о цельности воззрения.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это не содержательное возражение.
> Единственный вывод из него может быть такой: вы отрицаете возможность понимания, то есть не понимаете ничего.
> (Впрочем, я это уже давно заметил и даже вам на это намекал ))))


Так не надо намекать, я намеки вообще очень плохо понимаю  :Smilie: 
Я не отрицаю возможность понимания.
Я не знаю - что это.
Что такое "понимание"?

----------


## Фил

Кстати, очень красиво будет выглядеть ответ:
"Что такое понимание - это и так всем понятно, а если Вам это непонятно, тогда Вы это и не поймете"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так не надо намекать, я намеки вообще очень плохо понимаю 
> *Я не отрицаю возможность понимания.*
> Я не знаю - что это.
> Что такое "понимание"?


Это - то, возможность чего вы не отрицаете когда речь идет о понимании.
(Зачем делать вид, будто вы не понимаете то, что понимаете - совершенно непонятно. Какое-то гносеологическое лукавство в этом есть))))

----------


## Фил

> Это - то, возможность чего вы не отрицаете когда речь идет о понимании.
> (Зачем делать вид, будто вы не понимаете то, что понимаете - совершенно непонятно. Какое-то гносеологическое лукавство в этом есть))))


Так я много чего не отрицаю.
Я не отрицаю бесконечное количество понятий, о которых я не знаю, например.
Я ведь не отрицаю, что есть натуральные числа, о которых не только я, но вообще никто никогда не думал за всю историю человеческой цивилизации?

Вам, чтобы провернуть Вашу догму, нужна какая-то точка опоры.
Откуда эта объективная точка опоры берется?
Что это?

Буддизм апофатичен. Пустота не является точкой опоры, как бы ни хотелось. 
Пустота пуста.

----------

Нико (16.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддизм апофатичен. Пустота не является точкой опоры, как бы ни хотелось. 
> Пустота пуста.


Неужели вы это ПОНИМАЕТЕ?
Вот это и есть понимание ))))

----------


## Фил

> Неужели вы это ПОНИМАЕТЕ?
> Вот это и есть понимание ))))


Вы это приравниваете к "смыслу".
Почему?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы это приравниваете к "смыслу".
> Почему?


А то, что вы понимаете, по-вашему, не имеет смысла?
Зачем тогда вы говорите бессмыслицу (то, что не имеет смысла с вашей собственной точки зрения)?

----------

Neroli (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А то, что вы понимаете, по-вашему, не имеет смысла?
> Зачем тогда вы говорите бессмыслицу (то, что не имеет смысла с вашей собственной точки зрения)?


 А что такое смысл?
Смысл есть некий абсолют, в моем понимании. Откуда ему взяться?
Говорить "бессмыслицу" я могу только с Вашей точки зрения, потому что у Вас есть и смысл и бессмыслица.
У меня смысла нет и бессмыслицы вместе с этим - тоже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня смысла нет и бессмыслицы вместе с этим - тоже.


То есть осмысленная фраз и произвольная последовательность букв для вас ничем не отличаются?
Тогда зачем вы составляете буквы в слова? стучали бы просто по клавиатуре произвольно - вот вывод из вашей логики.

Наш ответ Филу:
рпсоложэл пдопдп лпдпшдпр длроонвеуфы

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Понимать, значит уже что-то знать и, опираясь на некие знания, совмещать, принимать или нет, встраивать в общее познающее.

----------


## Фил

> То есть осмысленная фраз и произвольная последовательность букв для вас ничем не отличаются?


 Что такое "осмысленная фраза" и что такое "произвольная последовательность"?

Вот это что: 73BD5628CC0ECD1BB41F1B4B9B470F58
Осмысленно или нет?
А это MD5 Hash для текста Buddha.

На основании чего Вы решаете, что какая-то последовательность букв - осмысленна, а другая - нет.





> Тогда зачем вы составляете буквы в слова?


Я не знаю. А Вы зачем?



> стучали бы просто по клавиатуре произвольно - вот вывод из вашей логики.


Я этого не делаю.
Не знаю почему.




> Наш ответ Филу:
> рпсоложэл пдопдп лпдпшдпр длроонвеуфы


Ваш ответ понятен!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

А скажите мне, друзья мои, раз уж вы про понимание тут..
Чем понимание отличается от веры?
Чем понимание, что, скажем "пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота" отличается от веры в это?
Или чем понимание, что Бог есть, отличается от веры в Бога?

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Паня (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Понимать, значит уже что-то знать и, опираясь на некие знания, совмещать, принимать или нет, встраивать в общее познающее.


 Откуда берется самое первое знание? На которое опираются все остальные?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда берется самое первое знание? На которое опираются все остальные?


Из переживания согласия разума с самим собой.
Акт понимания - это момент успокоения движения мысли, локальная нирвана. Именно поэтому оно в личном опыте переживается как "истина".
А опора для этого - собственное "я", то, что интуитивно переживается как "истинносущее".

----------


## Фил

> А скажите мне, друзья мои, раз уж вы про понимание тут..
> Чем понимание отличается от веры?
> Чем понимание, что, скажем "пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота" отличается от веры в это?
> Или чем понимание, что Бог есть, отличается от веры в Бога?


Понимание должно быть объективно.
Проблема в том, что в настоящий момент есть только вера в то, что то явление, которое мы называем пониманием им и является.

А Вы хотите сказать, что у Вас есть _понимание_, что "пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота" ?

----------


## Фил

> Из переживания согласия разума с самим собой.
> Акт понимания - это момент успокоения движения мысли, локальная нирвана. Именно поэтому оно в личном опыте переживается как "истина".
> А опора для этого - собственное "я", то, что интуитивно переживается как "истинносущее".


Т.е. критерий является субъективным?

----------


## Neroli

> Из переживания согласия разума с самим собой.


А между прочим... Я порой сталкиваюсь с фактами, которые возможно трактовать только так подтверждение того, что "ум" не является продуктом мозга. И в то же время ,постоянно сталкиваюсь с фактами это опровергающими. При этом, в обоих случаях разум согласен сам собой. Ну куда он против фактов? И что?))

зы: как бы так не вышло, что разум переживает согласие с самим собой, когда его все устраивает)) исключить бы самообман.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Понимание должно быть объективно.
> Проблема в том, что в настоящий момент есть только вера в то, что то явление, которое мы называем пониманием им и является.


Критерий объективности каков?




> А Вы хотите сказать, что у Вас есть _понимание_, что "пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота" ?


Нет конечно, что Вы)) Мало того, у меня и для веры в это не хватает оснований)) Это был пример.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Критерий объективности каков?


Мне это тоже интересно.
Ответа пока нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Мне это тоже интересно.
> Ответа пока нет.


А она вообще возможна? Объективность?

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. критерий является субъективным?


как вы отличаете субъективное от объективного? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> исключить бы самообман.


Это второй главный вопрос философии )))
И сама возможность его постановки означает, что познание в основе своей - морально.

----------


## Фил

> как вы отличаете субъективное от объективного? ))))


Субъективное - для одного.
Объективное для всех, всегда и везде. Даже если никого вообще нет.
Но я вопрос задал не с этой целью.
А с той, что у Вас получается, что сколько интуитивных знаний, столько и истин.

----------


## Фил

> А она вообще возможна? Объективность?


Все может быть. Кто же знает.
Только я ее пока не вижу.

----------


## Нико

> Все может быть. Кто же знает.
> Только я ее пока не вижу.


В таких случаях обращаемся к Цонкапе с Буддапалитой, ибо никто внятнее их не описал относительную объективность, а это три характеристики. От этого только и можно отталкиваться на самом деле.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А с той, что у Вас получается, что сколько интуитивных знаний, столько и истин.


А может так и есть?
зы: если предположить, что человек заблудшее дитя бога, с его [божъей] природой, и мир он может кроить по своему усмотрению, все сойдется))

----------


## Фил

> В таких случаях обращаемся к Цонкапе с Буддапалитой, ибо никто внятнее их не описал относительную объективность, а это три характеристики. От этого только и можно отталкиваться на самом деле.


Это все понятно, что от чего то надо отталкиваться.
Застревать на этом, по моему, не надо.

----------


## Фил

> А может так и есть?


Тогда девальвируется (обесценивается) само понятие "истина".
И хотя мы и не барабаним по клавиатуре, а пишем вроде бы какие-то "осмысленные" слова, итог - тот же самый.

----------


## Крусс

> Откуда берется самое первое знание? На которое опираются все остальные?


Предки передают некоторые знания, которые для рожденного являются первородными, но они могут быть искаженными, и нам приходится совершенствовать знание посредством понимания.

----------


## Фил

> Предки передают некоторые знания, которые для рожденного являются первородными, но они могут быть искаженными, и нам приходится совершенствовать знание посредством понимания.


А предкам предков кто передал или откуда они его взяли?

----------


## Нико

> Это все понятно, что от чего то надо отталкиваться.
> Застревать на этом, по моему, не надо.


Ну если хотим познать пустоту, надо основательно застрять на понимании взаимозависимого происхождения. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объективное для всех, всегда и везде.


Это ущербное определение, оно касается только результатов сенсорного восприятия.





> Даже если никого вообще нет.


А это и вовсе вздор - если никого вообще нет, вопрос об объективном или субъективном просто не формулируется (вспоминаем знаменитого кота Шредингера))))





> А с той, что у Вас получается, что сколько интуитивных знаний, столько и истин.


Нет, просто я сформулировал критерий, инвариантный субъективному и объективному.

Объективно то, что может быть объектом. Например, мысль.

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну если хотим познать пустоту, надо основательно застрять на понимании взаимозависимого происхождения. )


 Главное не остаться навсегда.

----------

Нико (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Предки передают некоторые знания, которые для рожденного являются первородными, но они могут быть искаженными, и нам приходится совершенствовать знание посредством понимания.


С предками сложно. Вместо того, чтобы учить "видеть", предки обучают своему видению, попросту обуславливают им. К сожалению из этого долго выпутываться потом приходится.

----------

Крусс (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это ущербное определение, оно касается только результатов сенсорного восприятия.


 А чем мысль отличается от сенсорного восприятия?
Почему Вы их каким-то образом разделяете?

----------


## Фил

> Из переживания согласия разума с самим собой.
> Акт понимания - это момент успокоения движения мысли, локальная нирвана. Именно поэтому оно в личном опыте переживается как "истина".
> А опора для этого - собственное "я", то, что интуитивно переживается как "истинносущее".


Мне это картезианство напоминает.
Вам нет?

----------


## Крусс

> А предкам предков кто передал или откуда они его взяли?


В любом случае есть то, что мы видим "от себя" и строим над этим нечто. То,что может согласоваться со своим "я". Истина иногда становится не актуальна, и она превращается в заблуждение, от того, что сами трансформируем прежнюю истину  для себя и получаем новую актуальную истину, рожденную уже из понимания познания.

----------


## Нико

> Главное не остаться навсегда.


Главное не медитировать на воображаемую пустоту, это опаснее. )

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> В любом случае есть то, что мы видим "от себя" и строим над этим нечто. То,что может согласоваться со своим "я". Истина иногда становится не актуальна, и она превращается в заблуждение, от того, что сами трансформируем прежнюю истину  для себя и получаем новую актуальную истину, рожденную уже из понимания познания.


Это принцип научного мировоззрения, принятый в настоящий момент.
Только в таком случае честнее будет заменить слово "истина" и "актуальная истина" (что вообще то оксюморон) на "недостоверные знания" или "необоснованные предположения".

----------

Крусс (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Главное не медитировать на воображаемую пустоту, это опаснее. )


Да бог с Вами...  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (16.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А чем мысль отличается от сенсорного восприятия?
> Почему Вы их каким-то образом разделяете?


"Для себя" - по сути, ни чем.
А вот "для других" - тем, что сенсорное восприятие не требует дополнительной объективации и поэтому на его основе возможно прямое совместное действие, а объективация мысли  "для других" осуществляется опосредованно, через слово или его разновидность, знак.

----------


## Фил

> "Для себя" - по сути, ни чем.
> А вот "для других" - тем, что сенсорное восприятие не требует дополнительной объективации и поэтому на его основе возможно прямое совместное действие, а объективация мысли  "для других" осуществляется опосредованно, через слово или его разновидность, знак.


 Честно говоря не очень понятно. Дальтоник видит не те цвета, человек с чб зрением вообще их не видит. Что есть эталон зрения (или другого органа восприятия) ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Честно говоря не очень понятно. Дальтоник видит не те цвета, человек с чб зрением вообще их не видит. Что есть эталон зрения (или другого органа восприятия) ?


Именно по этому в буддизме говорится о "достоверном восприятии посредством неповрежденных органов чувств".

----------


## Neroli

> Именно по этому в буддизме говорится о "достоверном восприятии посредством неповрежденных органов чувств".


Так может они у нас по умолчанию повреждены? Просто в разной степени.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.12.2014), Шавырин (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Именно по этому в буддизме говорится о "достоверном восприятии посредством неповрежденных органов чувств".


 А где это говорится?
И что означает "неповрежденный"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так может они у нас по умолчанию повреждены? Просто в разной степени.


Для "объективации" сенсорных данных, о которой идет речь, достаточно той меры правильности восприятия, которая позволяет совместно и осмысленно (= целенаправленно) действовать в мире.

----------


## Нико

> Так может они у нас по умолчанию повреждены? Просто в разной степени.


Волоски пока не падают перед глазами)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А где это говорится?


везде ))))




> И что означает "неповрежденный"?


Раз вы сами привели пример дальтонизма, значит, знаете, что такое "поврежденный".
Противоположное этому - "неповрежденный".

(Фил, ну не надо делать вид, будто вы непроходимо глупы. Это же на самом деле не так )))

----------


## Neroli

> Для "объективации" сенсорных данных, о которой идет речь, достаточно той меры правильности восприятия, которая позволяет совместно и осмысленно (= целенаправленно) действовать в мире.


Ну не знаю. Двое слепых тоже могут совместно и осмысленно действовать в мире. Что для видящих их "истина"?

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Волоски пока не падают перед глазами)


У меня деструкция стекловидного тела. Неприятно. Понимаешь, что смотришь на мир через какой-то прибор.

----------


## Фил

Сергей, вот так обычно и кончается  :Smilie: 
Очень интересный есть мысленный эксперимент придуманный Джулианом Баггини. Двое слепых родителей узнают, что их будущий ребенок будет зрячим. И просят врача сделать операцию, чтобы он тоже был слепой. Тут не только норма относительна, но и этика.

----------


## Нико

> У меня деструкция стекловидного тела. Неприятно. Понимаешь, что смотришь на мир через какой-то прибор.


У меня муж дальтоник. Что не мешает ему успешно практиковать чод))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


С недавних пор преследует мысль что 100 процентно мир субъективен.Идет четкое понимание,что мир мой.но на самом деле это только ощущение и оно само по себе и является обхективным миром.т.е.сам процесс восприятия. само познание.его понимание,но не сам Мир.Но мир безусловно штука  сугубо субъективная.Ну можно сказать,что мир неплох,когда присустсвует видение его сути- то,что в буддизме называют бодхичитта.

----------

Крусс (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня муж дальтоник. Что не мешает ему успешно практиковать чод))).


А должно мешать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну не знаю. Двое слепых тоже могут совместно и осмысленно действовать в мире. Что для видящих их "истина"?


Вот они и объективируют на ощупь, например, препятствие, которое надо обойти.
У нас, напоминаю, речь шла о том, что хотя восприятие ума и органов чувств в равной мере являются прямым восприятием (то есть предмет и мысль - в равной мере объектны), типологически они различаются именно тем. что достоверность в сфере сенсорного восприятия устанавливается непосредственно как для себя, так и для других (двое слепых будут на ощупь одинаково искать дверь в помещении), а достоверность прямого ментального восприятия для себя устанавливается непосредственно, а для других требует опосредованного выражения через понятие и слово.

Это вообще касалось утверждения Фила: "Объективное [объективно] для всех, всегда и везде."

----------

Neroli (16.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А должно мешать?


Ну если говорить про неполноценные органы чувств.... Должно, но не мешает. У меня вон зрение с детства плохое.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> двое слепых будут на ощупь одинаково искать дверь в помещении.


Это опыта зависит.
Если один от рождения слепой, он просто пойдет и выйдет в дверь.
А другой только что ослеп - он будет 2 часа искать и так и не найдет.
А если еще тот второй жил где нибудь в пустыне, в палатке и никаких дверей никогда не видел и не щупал?

----------


## Neroli

> Это вообще касалось утверждения Фила: "Объективное [объективно] для всех, всегда и везде."


Ок.
Такое очучение, что притча "слепые и слон" отражает реальное положение вещей. Вы рассказываете о бивне, а у Фила в руках хвост. (если он вообще руки доставал из карманов)

----------

Нико (16.12.2014), Сергей Хос (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Доставал, всего слона общупал - нифига непонятно, что это  :Smilie: 
Сравнил свои показания с показаниями других - шатко и противоречиво.
Теперь - отдыхаю.

----------

Neroli (16.12.2014), Паня (16.12.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Доставал, всего слона общупал - нифига непонятно, что это


Что позволяет вам думать, что "всего" общупали?

----------


## Фил

> Что позволяет вам думать, что "всего" общупали?


Неправильно сказал. Много общупал.
Может всего, а может и нет. 
Что такое "слон" никто ведь не знает. Только гипотезы предлагают разные, которые на этапе собеседования отваливаются. Даже до экспериментов дело не доходит.

----------

Чагна Дордже (16.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Я не знаю. 
> А Вы знаете?


Да.

----------


## Фил

> Да.


А смысл то в этом какой?
Зачем это?

----------


## Аурум



----------

Neroli (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что позволяет вам думать, что "всего" общупали?


А если слепые слоны вздумают узнать, каков из себя Фил - знаете, что будет? ))))

----------

Neroli (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Что делает пять мудрецов - проникновением в реальность?
Что делает пять органов чувств - единым инструментом?

Шестой орган. Его и следует постигать.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А смысл то в этом какой?
> Зачем это?


Выше ответил. Чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы.

----------


## Фил

> Выше ответил. Чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы.


То есть Вы перефразировали мой вопрос и теперь выдаете его за ответ  :Smilie: 

Смысл в том, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бессмысленно прожитые годы.
При отсутствии смысла  жизнь - бессмысленна, и только с обретением смысла она становится осмысленной.
Смысл - это не бессмыслица какая-нибудь, в смысле есть смысл!
Что такое смысл? Разумеется это понятно каждому. Потому что если кому-то это непонятно, значит он вообще ничего не понимает.

и т.д.
и т.п.

----------


## Aion

> То есть Вы перефразировали мой вопрос и теперь выдаете его за ответ


Давайте спокойно попробуем разобраться. Вы спросили о том, какой смысл в упорядоченности дхарм. Я намекнул на карму, поскольку упорядоченность дхарм обусловлена деятельностью. Вы спросили о смысле кармы. Я ответил:
 
Где вы видите в моём ответе перефразирование вашего вопроса?

----------

Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Давайте спокойно попробуем разобраться. Вы спросили о том, какой смысл в упорядоченности дхарм. Я намекнул на карму, поскольку упорядоченность дхарм обусловлена деятельностью. Вы спросили о смысле кармы. Я ответил:
>  
> Где вы видите в моём ответе перефразирование вашего вопроса?


Вы имеете в виду, что смысл в том, чтобы не наступать все время на одни и те же грабли?
А какой в этом смысл?
Вы сказали "Чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы."
бесцельно - бессмысленно.
Получается, смысл в том, чтобы не было бессмысленно?
Или что такое "бесцельно" в таком случае?
Как определить, бесцельно я живу или нет?

----------


## Aion

> Вы имеете в виду, что смысл в том, чтобы не наступать все время на одни и те же грабли?
> А какой в этом смысл?


Смысл в развитии сознания.



> Вы сказали "Чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы."
> бесцельно - бессмысленно.
> Получается, смысл в том, чтобы не было бессмысленно?


Смысл в том, чтобы не разменивать жизнь на мелочи.



> Как определить, бесцельно я живу или нет?


Если спрашиваете, значит, скорее всего, бесцельно...

----------


## Фил

> Смысл в развитии сознания.


Какой в этом смысл?
Зачем?



> Смысл в том, чтобы не разменивать жизнь на мелочи.


Почему?
Как определить, что мелочь?




> Если спрашиваете, значит, скорее всего, бесцельно...


 Как жить по другому?
Не спрашивать?
_Скорее всего?_ Значит Вы сами не уверены?

----------

Won Soeng (17.12.2014), Крусс (17.12.2014), Паня (18.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Какой в этом смысл?
> Зачем?


Психотерапевтический. Чтобы избавиться от страдания.



> Почему?


Потому что такова диалектика всеобщего и совместного труда. Отсылать вас к раннему Марксу не буду, а вот Библера рекомендую: 
В.С.Библер
От наукоучения к логике культуры
Два философских введения в двадцать первый век



> Как жить по другому?
> Не спрашивать?


Искать смысл.



> _Скорее всего?_ Значит Вы сами не уверены?


Разумеется, это предположение, я же не ваш психоаналитик.

----------


## Фил

> Психотерапевтический. Чтобы избавиться от страдания.


Тогда это ничем не лучше и не хуже других аналогичных способов.
Пенталгин?




> Потому что такова диалектика всеобщего и совместного труда. Отсылать вас к раннему Марксу не буду, а вот Библера рекомендую: 
> В.С.Библер
> От наукоучения к логике культуры
> Два философских введения в двадцать первый век


Спасибо! Почитаю.




> Искать смысл.


Да зачем?!  :Smilie: 
В чем смысл искать смысл?  :Smilie: 
И все таки, что это? Что искать?
Или просто что-то искать под фонарем, потому что там лучше видно?

----------


## Aion

> Тогда это ничем не лучше и не хуже других аналогичных способов.
> Пенталгин?


Вы уверены, что пенталгин помогает в терапии психических расстройств?  :EEK!: 





> Да зачем?!


Затем, что жить осознанно - хорошо, а влачить бессознательное существование - плохо.



> В чем смысл искать смысл?


А в чём смысл того, что вы постоянно повторяете вопрос: "в чём смысл..."? Почему кто-то другой за вас должен искать смысл и вам этот смысл, извините, разжёвывать?  :EEK!:

----------


## Крусс

Но ведь можно быть и выше всех смыслов. Почему все должно упираться в смысл? зачем эти рамки, в которых приходится искать освобождение? Искать освобождения..., но от чего от бессмыслия? Кто нам сказал, что необходимо искать смысл жизни?

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014), Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы уверены, что пенталгин помогает в терапии психических расстройств?


От душевных и физических страданий - точно! 




> Затем, что жить осознанно - хорошо, а влачить бессознательное существование - плохо.


А что такое хорошо и что такое плохо? (Маяковского не цитировать  :Smilie:  )




> А в чём смысл того, что вы постоянно повторяете вопрос: "в чём смысл..."? Почему кто-то другой за вас должен искать смысл и вам этот смысл, извините, разжёвывать?


 Потому что все "говорят о смысле", не говоря, "что такое смысл".
Вот я и спрашиваю.
Нельзя?

----------


## Aion

> От душевных и физических страданий - точно!


Да вот ни фига: 


> Показания к применению: 
> Препарат применяют для терапии пациентов с острым болевым синдромом различной локализации, в том числе:
> Артралгии, миалгии, невралгии, головная и зубная боль различной этиологии.
> Альгодисменорея.
> Мигрень и мигренеподобные головные боли.
> Кроме того, препарат может применяться в качестве симптоматической терапии у пациентов с гриппом и ОРВИ для снятия повышенной температуры тела, воспалительных явлений и мышечной боли.


Ни слова о душевных страданиях.



> А что такое хорошо и что такое плохо? (Маяковского не цитировать  )


Хорошо быть здоровым, а больным быть плохо. 



> Потому что все "говорят о смысле", не говоря, "что такое смысл".
> Вот я и спрашиваю.
> Нельзя?


О том, что такое смысл, можете погуглить. А вот вам свидетельство того, что его наличие полезно для здоровья:



> Отсутствие смысла в жизни играет критическую роль в этиологии невроза. В конечном счете невроз следует понимать как страдание души, не находящей своего смысла… Около трети моих случаев – это страдание не от какого-то клинически определимого невроза, а от бессмысленности и бесцельности собственной жизни.
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг*

----------


## Крусс

Если представить, что есть человек и мир, но на планете больше нет людей, будет ли человек искать смысл среди целого мира, но в полном одиночестве относительно людей? Смыслы появляются тогда, когда их есть кому сказать.
Человек потеряет смысл, у него пропадет желание жить для другого человека, и многое еще что исчезнет из его внимания. Но потеряет ли он смысл себя и нужен ли он ему?

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Если представить, что есть человек и мир, но на планете больше нет людей, будет ли человек искать смысл среди целого мира, но в полном одиночестве относительно людей? Смыслы появляются тогда, когда их есть кому сказать, из этого можно понять, что сам по себе смысл вторичен.


Зачем представлять всякую ерунду? Вообще, кому выгодно обесценивание смысла?

----------


## Фил

У пенталгина - это побочный эффект. Иначе бы его не запретили продавать.
Смысл - это некое предназначение, субстанция, Бог. Вера в бога безусловно помогает при неврозах. 
Только я в него не верю. Приходится и без бога и без смысла обходиться.

----------


## Фил

> Зачем представлять всякую ерунду? Вообще, кому выгодно обесценивание смысла?


Обесценивание того, что никто не знает что это? Но тем не менее очень ценное?

----------


## Aion

> У пенталгина - это побочный эффект. Иначе бы его не запретили продавать.


Кто и какое именно психическое расстройство вылечил пенталгином?  



> Смысл - это некое предназначение, субстанция, Бог. Вера в бога безусловно помогает при неврозах. 
> Только я в него не верю. Приходится и без бога и без смысла обходиться.


Бог тут не при чём:  



> Смысл — сущность феномена в более широком контексте реальности. Смысл феномена оправдывает существование феномена, так как определяет его место в некоторой целостности, вводит отношения «часть-целое», делает его необходимым в качестве части этой целостности. Смыслом также называют мнимое или реальное предназначение каких-либо вещей, слов, понятий или действий, заложенное конкретной личностью или общностью. Противоположностью смысла является бессмысленность, то есть отсутствие конкретного предназначения. Под смыслом может подразумеваться, например, целеполагание, а также результат какого-либо действия.
> wikipedia





> Обесценивание того, что никто не знает что это? Но тем не менее очень ценное?


С чего вы взяли, что никто не знает, что такое смысл?

----------


## Крусс

> Зачем представлять всякую ерунду? Вообще, кому выгодно обесценивание смысла?


Есть ли смысл доказывать то, что никогда не увидит другой человек?

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Есть ли смысл доказывать то, что никогда не увидит другой человек?


Вы о чём?

----------


## Крусс

> Вы о чём?


Мне надо разобраться, вот смотрите, чтобы понять что смысла нет, для этого нужен смысл правильно? иначе зачем тогда отвергать или отстаивать смысл.

----------


## Aion

> Мне надо разобраться, вот смотрите, в отсутствии смыла, был причастен смысл верно? То есть чтобы понять что смысла нет, для этого нужен смысл правильно? иначе зачем тогда отвергать или отстаивать смысл.


В отсутствии смысла присутствует бессмысленность. Чтобы понять, что смысла нет, нужно его искать и не найти.

----------

Крусс (17.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> В отсутствии смысла присутствует бессмысленность. Чтобы понять, что смысла нет, нужно его искать и не найти.


А вот почему не найти? Потому что любой поиск включает в себя смысл? А если искать то, во что не веришь, то никогда не найдешь.

----------

Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Эон, Вы хотите сказать, что у Вас есть "конкретное предназначение" и Вы знаете какое именно?
Не куча механистических предназначений типа "я поел, чтобы не быть голодным", а вот именно вот это вот самое "смысл"?!
И что это?

----------


## Фил

Для того, чтобы "искать и не найти" надо искать везде.
Такое возможно при ограниченности органов чувств?
И ограниченности перемещения в пространстве?
Рогатого зайца тоже можно искать и тоже можно не найти. Но это кстати не будет значить ничего.
Ни то, что он есть. 
Ни то, что его нет.

----------

Крусс (17.12.2014), Паня (18.12.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тогда это ничем не лучше и не хуже других аналогичных способов.
> Пенталгин?


Чтобы купить пенталгин, нужно работать. А тут--бесплатно! Еще накормят и обрядят.

----------

Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ни то, что он есть. 
> Ни то, что его нет.


Мёд - это очень уж хитрый предмет.
Всякое есть...или есть или - нет.
Но мёд...! Я никак не пойму в чём секрет.
Мёд если есть , то его сразу нет.

----------

Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы купить пенталгин, нужно работать. А тут--бесплатно! Еще накормят и обрядят.


Да я даже не про "тут".
Я - вообще.
Я - стратег  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> А вот почему не найти?


Потому что плохо искали.

----------

Крусс (18.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Эон, Вы хотите сказать, что у Вас есть "конкретное предназначение" и Вы знаете какое именно?
> Не куча механистических предназначений типа "я поел, чтобы не быть голодным", а вот именно вот это вот самое "смысл"?!
> И что это?


Фил, у каждого есть конкретное предназначение. Это предназначение обусловлено временем и местом рождения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фил, у каждого есть конкретное предназначение. Это предназначение обусловлено временем и местом рождения.


От того, что цепляние и становление называют "предназначением", оно не становится чем-то абсолютным. 
С оставлением цепляния, оставляется и всякое предназначение. 

Вы можете верить гороскопам, астрологам, гадателям. Вы даже будете склонны этому верить, потому что Ваше призвание, как о нем могут поведать некие сущности - в общении с ними, в раскрытии способностей. Особенно в части представлений о материальности мысли и большой и сложной иерархии существования жизни. 

Однако с прекращением цепляния не остается ничего, на что опирались бы все и любые смыслы. Нирвана запредельна всем и любым смыслам. Нирваной не отрицается и не отвергается ни один из смыслов. Отрицается лишь смысл абсолютный, единый и всеорганизующий. Как бы хорошо Вы бы ни понимали смысл того или другого момента - это все кусочность, лоскутность, никогда не бывшая и не становящаяся ничем целым.

Есть лишь единая природа, которая ни придает смысла, ни отнимает его.

----------

Фил (18.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эон, Вы хотите сказать, что у Вас есть "конкретное предназначение" и Вы знаете какое именно?
> Не куча механистических предназначений типа "я поел, чтобы не быть голодным", а вот именно вот это вот самое "смысл"?!
> И что это?


Вся жизнь, по сути, возникает из становление. Это становление и есть квинтэссенция всех мотивов и устремлений в этом рождении. Если задаться целью, можно понять, что это за мотивы, устремления, склонности. 

Только для одних это самоцель духовного самопостижения, способ отбросить сомнения и посвятить себя делу жизни, а для других лишь начала пути благородных, обнаружение становления и цепляния, выходящих за пределы круга рождения и смерти.

----------

Фил (18.12.2014)

----------


## Aion

> От того, что цепляние и становление называют "предназначением", оно не становится чем-то абсолютным. 
> С оставлением цепляния, оставляется и всякое предназначение. 
> Вы можете верить гороскопам, астрологам, гадателям. Вы даже будете склонны этому верить, потому что Ваше призвание, как о нем могут поведать некие сущности - в общении с ними, в раскрытии способностей. Особенно в части представлений о материальности мысли и большой и сложной иерархии существования жизни. 
> 
> Однако с прекращением цепляния не остается ничего, на что опирались бы все и любые смыслы. Нирвана запредельна всем и любым смыслам. Нирваной не отрицается и не отвергается ни один из смыслов. Отрицается лишь смысл абсолютный, единый и всеорганизующий. Как бы хорошо Вы бы ни понимали смысл того или другого момента - это все кусочность, лоскутность, никогда не бывшая и не становящаяся ничем целым.
> 
> Есть лишь единая природа, которая ни придает смысла, ни отнимает его.


Вы зацепились за моё сообщение отнюдь не случайно, а в соответствии с причинами и условиями.  Точно так же обусловлено всё то, что происходит. Разве игнорирование условий - путь к освобождению? По-моему, нет, иначе Будда не проповедовал бы доктрину пратитья самутпады. О неком абсолютном, едином и всеорганизующем смысле только вы говорите, так что, извините, это ваша фантазия. Ну а о каком-то абстрактом целом без конкретных частей вообще не имеет смысла рассуждать. Это не более, чем пустословие.  :EEK!:

----------


## Крусс

> Потому что плохо искали.


Выходит так. Отсутствие того, что искал это ведь тоже результат.

----------


## Люся Костина

> Здравствуйте. Материальный мир очень сложен и интересен, он позволяет изучать себя и тем самым человеку дается возможность совершенствоваться становиться сильней. Но почему же буддисты стремятся к выходу из сансары? Неужели из-за страха повторений, страданий и трудностей, которые так или иначе будут приходить в жизнь. Как я понял,сансара это то, что не дает покинуть ее и всячески ухитряется соблазнить человека и привязать к себе. Но так ли плох мир? И еще вопрос к вам.,объективен ли для вас окружающий мир?


Кто и кого привязывает? Не существует ничего безусловного  и освобождение нужно искать   В самом условном. Все люди ограничены и не могут жить вне времени  и пространства . Если человек хочет найти что то  запредельное , то это разобщит его с данным относительным миром и не приблизит к освобождению. Избегая одного ни постигнешь другого. В независимости страдаете  ли вы или радуетесь ... Вы были и будете всегда...и это " не двое"  И от вас это не зависит... Объективный мир ? Существует ли сейчас диван на котором вы лежите или еда которую вы идите? ...  И есть ли еще что то кроме этого?...
С любовью.

----------

Крусс (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Можно с легкостью и самого себя объявить не реальным, не существующим, Иногда приходят сомнения. Все что меня окружает не реально, но почему? Потому что это не я... А что значит я? Почему бы, например, ни так; - Все вещи определяют, как и когда идти и думать этому человеку, в то время пока его "я" решает, что для него есть а чего нет. А между тем, материальное или не существующее, от рождения позволяет человеку, посредством того что он имеет возможность видеть существующий или не существующий мир строить свои выводы о нем. Объективен или нет, становится уже не важным.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Можно конечно сказать; - Этот стол не определяет существую я или нет, но мне кажется, что этот стол как раз таки и определяет мое "я". А все, что вне моего поля зрения обоняния, слуха не то, чтобы не существует, но не имеет какого либо смысла. Материальное появляется тогда, когда я решаю ему быть..., или наоборот? ) Почему бы не сказать наоборот; - все окружающее определяет когда мне быть. Или этот стол и есть я, но если считать что я реален, то стол автоматически становится реальным.

----------

Айвар (19.12.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

[QUOTE=Крусс;689454]Можно конечно сказать; - Этот стол не определяет существую я или нет, но мне кажется, что этот стол как раз таки и определяет мое "я". А все, что вне моего поля зрения обоняния, слуха не то, чтобы не существует, но не имеет какого либо смысла. Материальное появляется тогда, когда я решаю ему быть..., или наоборот? ) 

Никто ничего не решает и ни что никогда не появляется. 
Оставьте все это... Просто оставьте. Все эти ваши размышления  , они ведь никуда не денутся... И вы в любое время можете вернутся к их обдумыванию . ....сделайте паузу ...и посмотрите а есть ли связь между первым вопросом и вторым.. Очень внимательно:-)

----------

Крусс (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

[QUOTE=Люся Костина;689455]


> Можно конечно сказать; - Этот стол не определяет существую я или нет, но мне кажется, что этот стол как раз таки и определяет мое "я". А все, что вне моего поля зрения обоняния, слуха не то, чтобы не существует, но не имеет какого либо смысла. Материальное появляется тогда, когда я решаю ему быть..., или наоборот? ) 
> 
> Никто ничего не решает и ни что никогда не появляется. 
> Оставьте все это... Просто оставьте. Все эти ваши размышления  , они ведь никуда не денутся... И вы в любое время можете вернутся к их обдумыванию . ....сделайте паузу ...и посмотрите а есть ли связь между первым вопросом и вторым.. Очень внимательно:-)


Хорошо. Ничего ведь действительно никуда не денется. Спасибо! Обдумаю поразмышляю, сопоставлю.

----------


## Крусс

[QUOTE=Люся Костина;689455]


> Можно конечно сказать; - Этот стол не определяет существую я или нет, но мне кажется, что этот стол как раз таки и определяет мое "я". А все, что вне моего поля зрения обоняния, слуха не то, чтобы не существует, но не имеет какого либо смысла. Материальное появляется тогда, когда я решаю ему быть..., или наоборот? ) 
> 
> Никто ничего не решает и ни что никогда не появляется. 
> Оставьте все это... Просто оставьте. Все эти ваши размышления  , они ведь никуда не денутся... И вы в любое время можете вернутся к их обдумыванию . ....сделайте паузу ...и посмотрите а есть ли связь между первым вопросом и вторым.. Очень внимательно:-)


Связь есть, но я запутался, что в общем то для меня не важно, но интересно.

----------


## Фил

> Связь есть, но я запутался, что в общем то для меня не важно, но интересно.


Я вижу, что Вы уже прочитали мой ответ в теме "Порождение ума и генератор Эшби".
Для описания бытия недостаточно дилеммы существует/не-существует, хотя наш ум устроен именно так, бинарно.
Для описания бытия подходит тетралемма Пиррона, она же чатушкотика Нагарджуны.

----------

Крусс (19.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Ведь сам мир в котором мы живем не является для нас объективно плохим и полным страданий, их создаем мы сами.


Первоначально, в начале темы, по-моему вы правильно сформулировали вопрос. Но слова о физическом, объективно существующем, реальном, как то сместили ваше внимание от нравственного, этического. А между тем, чем был бы этот мир без винаи, то есть без кодекса чести, благородства? Ведь именно этот моральный мир требует от нас совершения ежедневных "подвигов". 
Ведь из христианства, вы наверняка почерпнули, некую направленность на слушание голоса совести? А иначе вас не было бы так интересно читать )))

----------

Крусс (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Я вижу, что Вы уже прочитали мой ответ в теме "Порождение ума и генератор Эшби".
> Для описания бытия недостаточно дилеммы существует/не-существует, хотя наш ум устроен именно так, бинарно.
> Для описания бытия подходит тетралемма Пиррона, она же чатушкотика Нагарджуны.


Да читал. Мне интересны Ваши суждения.

----------

Фил (19.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Первоначально, в начале темы, по-моему вы правильно сформулировали вопрос. Но слова о физическом, объективно существующем, реальном, как то сместили ваше внимание от нравственного, этического. А между тем, чем был бы этот мир без винаи, то есть без кодекса чести, благородства? Ведь именно этот моральный мир требует от нас совершения ежедневных "подвигов". 
> Ведь из христианства, вы наверняка почерпнули, некую направленность на слушание голоса совести? А иначе вас не было бы так интересно читать )))


Да но не получается идти в одном направлении, Развейте направление нравственного, этического. Читал да христианское, Вы угадали. )

----------


## Аурум

Прямо не тема, а бложек.

----------


## Крусс

> Прямо не тема, а бложек.


Нет не стоит про свое. Иногда нужны примеры чтобы обсудить явления, но все же не стоит о своем.

----------


## Айвар

> Да но не получается идти в одном направлении, Развейте направление нравственного, этического. Читал да христианское, Вы угадали. )


Я не гадал, вы сами об этом писали.

Моральный закон это своего рода табу. Пример. Человек, о котором я мало что знаю - табу. Сперва он должен проявиться, подобно тому, как дождь должен пролиться из свинцовой, тяжелой тучи. 
Можно взять шире, все люди - табу. То есть знание, которое я знаю - мне не помошник, наоборот - путальщик. Я никогда не терял чистоту восприятия, но по каким-то причинам я предпочитаю разглядывать дужки очков или другие второстепенные предметы. То есть мое восприятие еще не нацелилось на нечто, что зовет его. В принципе, моральность это целый ряд категорических императивов, команд, которые я слышу. Так легче! Капли дождя упали на землю, каждая по отдельности и ничто их не связывает.
Что я хочу сказать? - То что бытийность или жизненность ничем сознательным не обусловлена, но, тогда, когда затрагивается живое - это все работает как единый механизм, у которого нет и не может быть определения. Возможно, что именно это Будда называл нирваной.

----------

Крусс (20.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

Еще об окружающем мире и моральности. Моральность это самая практичная вещь в мире, это как качан капусты. Пример. Быть может вы его знаете. Требуется перевезти на другой берег капусту, козу и волка, но в лодке помимо паромщика может находиться только один предмет. Если оставить капусту с козой, то коза съест капусту, ... это решение практической задачи. ясность которая возникает от наших моральных решений ни с чем другим нельзя сравнивать, это суть, это глыба. 
Дело в том, что стоя на этом берегу, мы совершенно по-другому оцениваем то, что происходило с нами на том берегу. Можно назвать это моральной твердостью, верой. Что случилось? Внешне кажется что ничего не случилось, ну мало ли рек и переправ? Однако, если какой-то внешний поступок оставил на нас какой-то непонятный след, то можно говорить о неком факторе пробуждения. Эти факторы могут быть и негативными. Мы знаем какие следы оставили на царевича виды людских страданий. В окружающем мире мы сталкиваемся с чем-то подобным.

Другой аспект моральности это то, что мы знаем что такое добро. Как говорил М. Мамардашвили в своей Кантиниане, что мы знаем что добрый человек добр. Нам не требуеются доказательства очевидного. А нравственность она очевидна. Она суть нашей интуиции или по-другому нашей способности общения.

----------

Крусс (21.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

> Я вижу, что Вы уже прочитали мой ответ в теме "Порождение ума и генератор Эшби".
> Для описания бытия недостаточно дилеммы существует/не-существует, хотя наш ум устроен именно так, бинарно.
> Для описания бытия подходит тетралемма Пиррона, она же чатушкотика Нагарджуны.


Изучая свойства явления, я отдаляюсь от него. Но становясь явлением, я знаю. Пробовал долго смотреть на камень, держал его в руках, чувствовал его холод, потом становился этим холодом, который источал камень, становился его твердостью, неподвижностью... В итоге все, что не является этим камнем перестает быть. Но Холода самого по себе нет у камня, как нет его твердости и неподвижности. Его так же нет и в пространстве. Он вне времени вне пространства вне материи.

----------

Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Можно проследить на сколько только возможно, взаимосвязь этого явления и себя. Получается синтез восприятия с предметом, что в свою очередь обезличивает и предмет и влияющего на предмет наблюдателя. Предмет растворяет меня, я растворяю предмет, вследствии постепенной взаимоисключаемости, освобождения одного от другого. ) Это как разобрать на детали, как Вы и говорили.

----------


## Фил

"Когда ты смотришь в Бездну, то и Бездна смотрит в тебя."

----------

Крусс (22.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Либо наоборот, если по цепочке соединять одно с другим, то в итоге это приведет к явлению, но не к одному, а сразу к двум явлениям, к двойственности.

----------


## Крусс

> "Когда ты смотришь в Бездну, то и Бездна смотрит в тебя."


А я ни как не мог понять.

----------

Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вижу, что Вы уже прочитали мой ответ в теме "Порождение ума и генератор Эшби".
> Для описания бытия недостаточно дилеммы существует/не-существует, хотя наш ум устроен именно так, бинарно.
> Для описания бытия подходит тетралемма Пиррона, она же чатушкотика Нагарджуны.


Описание - это шаг в обратную от истины стороны. Для описание подходит что угодно, загвоздка в том, что описание ни для чего не подходит в принципе. Описание лишь способ указать на что-либо. Отрывая описание от указания, абсолютизруя описание, мы получаем самую далекую от истины вещь.

----------

Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Конечно указать. 
Описание - знак. Знак без означаемого - симулякр. Мы сейчас живем во вселенной симулякров.
Но хорошо, что Вы об этом написали.
Я забыл.

----------

Крусс (23.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно указать. 
> Описание - знак. Знак без означаемого - симулякр. Мы сейчас живем во вселенной симулякров.
> Но хорошо, что Вы об этом написали.
> Я забыл.


Мы и сейчас - это тоже симулякр. 
Но это то, что нужно постичь. В отличие от нигилизма (слепого отбрасывания, отрицания), как и от этернализма (слепого признания, абсолютизирования) срединный путь в постижении природы этого симулякра.

----------

Крусс (23.12.2014), Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Изучая свойства явления, я отдаляюсь от него. Но становясь явлением, я знаю. Пробовал долго смотреть на камень, держал его в руках, чувствовал его холод, потом становился этим холодом, который источал камень, становился его твердостью, неподвижностью... В итоге все, что не является этим камнем перестает быть. Но Холода самого по себе нет у камня, как нет его твердости и неподвижности. Его так же нет и в пространстве. Он вне времени вне пространства вне материи.


Какой странный выбор объекта сосредоточения внимания? Я бы даже сказал опасный. Ну понятно у Лао Цзы - бабочка, у Шантидевы - дерево. Но камень?
Все ж органические соединения нам ближе, да и навыки у них более полезные для человека.

----------

Крусс (25.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Мы и сейчас - это тоже симулякр. 
> Но это то, что нужно постичь. В отличие от нигилизма (слепого отбрасывания, отрицания), как и от этернализма (слепого признания, абсолютизирования) срединный путь в постижении.


Притворяетесь буддистом?

----------


## Айвар

> Конечно указать. 
> Описание - знак. Знак без означаемого - симулякр. Мы сейчас живем во вселенной симулякров.
> Но хорошо, что Вы об этом написали.
> Я забыл.


Притворяться по смыслу это потворствовать, играть. По-моему это не входит в число достойного, того что одобрено, виная?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Притворяетесь буддистом?


Вместо бесплодных попыток троллинга, скажите прямо, что думаете. Я не буду пытаться угадывать Ваши мотивы

----------


## Айвар

> Вместо бесплодных попыток троллинга, скажите прямо, что думаете. Я не буду пытаться угадывать Ваши мотивы


А при чем здесь троллинг? 
Я спросил, как игрок может постичь игру (притворство)? Ведь вы же сами назвали всех, значит и себя, притворщиками. Но вы уже ответили ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> А при чем здесь троллинг? 
> Я спросил, как игрок может постичь игру (притворство)? Ведь вы же сами назвали всех, значит и себя, притворщиками. Но вы уже ответили ...


Это Вы додумали к тому, что я сказал. Не знаю, как вы в неведении находите притворство.

Если порассуждать, то когда Вы подумали о притворстве, Вы не поняли главной идеи. Если все - симулякр, то значит некому и нечему притворяться (симулировать). 

За обвинение в троллинге - простите великодушно. Я все-таки придумал Ваш мотив.

----------

Нико (26.12.2014)

----------


## Айвар

> Это Вы додумали к тому, что я сказал. Не знаю, как вы в неведении находите притворство.
> 
> Если порассуждать, то когда Вы подумали о притворстве, Вы не поняли главной идеи. Если все - симулякр, то значит некому и нечему притворяться (симулировать). 
> 
> За обвинение в троллинге - простите великодушно. Я все-таки придумал Ваш мотив.


Спасибо, извинения принимаются. 

_Вы не поняли главной идеи. Если все - симулякр, то значит некому и нечему притворяться (симулировать)._  - Простите, но тут
 что не так с логикой. Даже когда Будда употребляет термин все, то он указывает определенную область применения этого всего, например все органы чувств, как-то так.

----------


## Айвар

А вот еще



> Противоположные абсолютные понятия, примененные к одному и тому же объекту, образуют противоречие: металл нельзя назвать одновременно и неметаллом. Но два противоположных относительных понятия применимы к одному и тому же объекту без противоречия. Это поражало воображение древних: «Морская вода чистейшая и грязнейшая. Рыбам она пригодна для питья и целительна, людям же для питья непригодна и вредна» Гераклит. Фрагменты // Материалисты Древней Греции. М., 1955. С. 46). — «Платон постоянно испытывает затруднения из-за непонимания относительных понятий. Он считает, что если А больше, чем В, и меньше, чем С, то А является одновременно и большим, и малым, что представляется ему противоречием. Такие затруднения представляют собой детскую болезнь философии» (Рассел Б. История Западной философии. Новосибирск, 1997. С. 135).

----------


## Крусс

Можно ли говорить, что явления и сознание, не есть ни приходящее ни уходящее, но всему есть причина того, что есть? И эта причина не является для человека постижимой?

----------


## Нико

> Мы и сейчас - это тоже симулякр. 
> Но это то, что нужно постичь. В отличие от нигилизма (слепого отбрасывания, отрицания), как и от этернализма (слепого признания, абсолютизирования) срединный путь в постижении природы этого симулякра.


Я бы сказала так: если я понимаю этот зверь под названием "симулякр" так же, как и вы, это не имеет ни малейшего отношения к диалектике мадхьямаки, тем более, прасангики.

----------


## Крусс

Или причина всего что есть это выдумка сознания, но тогда все подлежит сомнению. Тогда нет ни одной основы, ни одной истины.

----------


## Нико

> Или причина всего что есть это выдумка сознания, но тогда все подлежит сомнению. Тогда нет ни одной основы, ни одной истины.


Неверное предположение.

----------


## Крусс

> Неверное предположение.


Возможно.

----------


## Крусс

> А вот еще


Или истины вообще не существует. Если для одного объекта металл тверд, а для другого мягок. Истине приписывают свое наблюдение. К ней прикрепляют свое "я", от чего истина перестает быть.

----------

Фил (26.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Ладно... Хватит пожалуй. Все и сразу все равно не познать. Спасибо Вам за помощь в понимании.

----------

